# Where are the Skinny FFAs at?



## Lotsachub2006 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey folks, a BHM here and was just curious as to how many FFAs would consider themselves "skinny" and what most appeals to them about having a BHM cuddling next to them....

J.


----------



## growingman (Aug 10, 2006)

Lotsachub2006 said:


> Hey folks, a BHM here and was just curious as to how many FFAs would consider themselves "skinny" and what most appeals to them about having a BHM cuddling next to them....
> 
> J.



And if I can just add that I think skinny FFAs and FFeeders are hot! :wubu:


----------



## theRabidWolf (Aug 10, 2006)

Personally any lady who's into feeding me is very sexy.

Regardless of size, colour or creed.

All feeders and FFA's make me :smitten:


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Aug 10, 2006)

Lotsachub2006 said:


> Hey folks, a BHM here and was just curious as to how many FFAs would consider themselves "skinny" and what most appeals to them about having a BHM cuddling next to them....
> 
> J.



It's good to see you typing SOBER! 

lmao


----------



## Laina (Aug 10, 2006)

I suppose you could call me skinny. I'm either a size two or four. (The more expensive the store, the more likely I am to be a size two. Women's sizes are so weird.)


----------



## love dubh (Aug 10, 2006)

Indeed! A ten in one store and an eight in another or still, a twelve, for me. Rawr. Can't they standardize it and use inches, as they do with men's pants?


----------



## slimchic77 (Aug 10, 2006)

I guess you could say I'm "skinny" to average. Size 6 or 8 depending on the store. However, I'm sure I could only fit one leg into some major french couture.


----------



## Karebr12 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm about the same. Usually a size 6 or 8... however I am tallish. Like 5'9".


----------



## fishhat (Aug 11, 2006)

I consider myself thin, well, on this forum haha. When I'm walking around with all the skinny skinny girls at a mall or something i don't feel so thin. I'm 5'7" and wear a size 4 or 5, so I'm around the middle I guess. 

I like bigger people (males and females - I'm bi) because....heh. It just turns me on. I don't think I can explain it at all. I wish I had some sort of great reason to answer your question. And thinking of feeding drives me crazy. There is no explaination.


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Aug 11, 2006)

Here I am  

Well I dont think I´m really skinny, just took this nick to make clear that I´m not a BBW.
Even though I´m (fortunately) not as thin as a model I´m the slim, tall long-legged type (size M)
And I like BHM cos they feel soft and outclass me physically . So i can feel tiny and fagile. Not that easy at 5´9 height


----------



## lara (Aug 11, 2006)

i'm small

and i dont know why i get turned on by big men... maybe cause i'm not and i like contrast?


----------



## theRabidWolf (Aug 11, 2006)

New England, Germany, Belgium.

Why are all the good ladies so very far away?

Come to Canada dear FFA's we'd love to have you.


----------



## growingman (Aug 11, 2006)

Why don't we hear from any in California? Hmm, maybe there are only about 10 thin female feeders/FFA in the world. That is why so few respond and live so far appart! :doh:


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm not skinny, but not BBW either. I do have curves, and I prefer it that way ;-)
I', 5'8 and about 145 lbs at this moment (sometimes about 130) depends.... hehe 

Maybe we need a thread for " the between"


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Aug 11, 2006)

theRabidWolf said:


> Come to Canada dear FFA's we'd love to have you.



Sigh, YES - Have notice that all the great guys are living in Canada! I need to do something about my English and go getting a job in Canada ;-)


----------



## lemmink (Aug 11, 2006)

Not skinny. Too many curves over here  I like to keep my weight in the high end of the average BMI range - I look better with 'back'.


----------



## lemmink (Aug 11, 2006)

lemmink said:


> Not skinny. Too many curves over here  I like to keep my weight in the high end of the average BMI range - I look better with 'back'.



And I was going to finish, in answer to the second part of the question, with a almost-right lyric: "Everyone needs a belly for a pillow..." Especially this 'lil FFA.


----------



## theRabidWolf (Aug 11, 2006)

Curves are defintely a good thing.

I'm mean any girl can be beautiful from 90 pounds to 900 pounds.

But there's just something about those curves....


----------



## Karebr12 (Aug 12, 2006)

Skinny_FFA said:


> And I like BHM cos they feel soft and outclass me physically . So i can feel tiny and fagile. Not that easy at 5´9 height



I think you nailed it... at least for me. I love a guy who can make me feel small and delicate, which somehow, in my mind, equates to more feminine.
LOVE IT!


----------



## lara (Aug 12, 2006)

hey!! i do have curves!! just smaler ones...


----------



## gentle_viewer (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm slender - I used to be what I'd call skinny when I was younger, but my bones don't stick out quite so much now (thankfully)! I still get called skinny by other people, though. Dunno.

I think people look much better with some meat on their bones - better for hugs and stuff.

I've tried gaining myself, actually, but my body just doesn't want to go there, so I admire the way it looks and feels on others.


----------



## German_FFA (Aug 13, 2006)

One more european FFA : something around 120 lbs at 5'4 and not bony at all


----------



## Garfield (Aug 13, 2006)

gentle_viewer said:


> I'm slender ...
> I've tried gaining myself, actually, but my body just doesn't want to go there, so I admire the way it looks and feels on others.


Oh, sounds good for me, I love the contrast. I would carry for You as much meat as You want...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 14, 2006)

Lotsachub2006 said:


> Hey folks, a BHM here and was just curious as to how many FFAs would consider themselves "skinny" and what most appeals to them about having a BHM cuddling next to them....
> 
> J.




*I am not skinny..although have been accused of being *THIN* to my suprise..i have worked hard to get to where i am today...i'm very athletic...size 4-6 depending on store / sizing etc....but muscular as well..as i am an avid cyclist..working towards my first century ride in 10 yrs ...

i love how a BHM feels n looks..i wish i knew why a gaining man or man stuffing himself turned me on SOOOOOOOOOO MUCh..really i do...but like others..i love how feminine a man 100-200# more then me makes feel...i love the big beach ball gut bellys..playing with them, fondling them..and rubbing them and watching em EXPAND...and i do dig stretch marks..marks of HONOR xox Angel*


----------



## Zagnut (Aug 15, 2006)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am not skinny..although have been accused of being *THIN* to my suprise..i have worked hard to get to where i am today...i'm very athletic...size 4-6 depending on store / sizing etc....but muscular as well..as i am an avid cyclist..working towards my first century ride in 10 yrs ...
> 
> i love how a BHM feels n looks..i wish i knew why a gaining man or man stuffing himself turned me on SOOOOOOOOOO MUCh..really i do...but like others..i love how feminine a man 100-200# more then me makes feel...i love the big beach ball gut bellys..playing with them, fondling them..and rubbing them and watching em EXPAND...and i do dig stretch marks..marks of HONOR xox Angel*



You are stunningly beautiful!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 15, 2006)

Zagnut said:


> You are stunningly beautiful!



*
awwwww u make me <BLUSH> thanks hon*


----------



## Phalloidium (Aug 17, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Indeed! A ten in one store and an eight in another or still, a twelve, for me. Rawr. Can't they standardize it and use inches, as they do with men's pants?



In some men's pants I fit a 38, in others, I fit a 34, though usually it's fairly consistent.


----------



## love dubh (Aug 17, 2006)

Why are you climbing such nice clothes? Showing off your wares?


----------



## Phalloidium (Aug 17, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Why are you climbing such nice clothes? Showing off your wares?



Pardon? Do you mean in my profile? Yeah, I spent too much money on those. Those shoes are so not good for climbing lol


----------



## MissKiddo (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm pretty teeny. 5'7, 118.


----------



## theRabidWolf (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow that is teeny...

I'd be afraid of crushing you


----------



## fatkid420 (Aug 18, 2006)

theRabidWolf said:


> Wow that is teeny...
> 
> I'd be afraid of crushing you



I had the exact same thought.


----------



## Reenaye Starr (Aug 18, 2006)

I didn't look at your profile or anything, but I had a feeling you were a fem... Is it possible to have Bi-dar... lol *Kisses*



fishhat said:


> I consider myself thin, well, on this forum haha. When I'm walking around with all the skinny skinny girls at a mall or something i don't feel so thin. I'm 5'7" and wear a size 4 or 5, so I'm around the middle I guess.
> 
> I like bigger people (males and females - I'm bi) because....heh. It just turns me on. I don't think I can explain it at all. I wish I had some sort of great reason to answer your question. And thinking of feeding drives me crazy. There is no explaination.


----------



## Laina (Aug 18, 2006)

Reenaye Starr said:


> I didn't look at your profile or anything, but I had a feeling you were a fem... Is it possible to have Bi-dar... lol *Kisses*



Nuh-uh. You didn't catch ME! *giggle* Your bi-dar must be on the fritz.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 18, 2006)

MissKiddo said:


> I'm pretty teeny. 5'7, 118.



That sounds ideal, where You are from?


----------



## FreneticFangs (Aug 18, 2006)

wow... I learn something new on these forums everyday ^.^
Seems I'm not the only bi FFA around 
As for thin, that's def not me. I wonder... about the height thing. I'm pretty tall too (5'10) and maybe it is the size difference. It's hard for me to feel overwhelmed with a guy if I can easily throw him off me. So .. maybe it's the power/size difference?


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 18, 2006)

I wouldn't describe myself as "skinny" (although others have); I've got curves.






As to what I like about cuddling up to a BHM...it's mainly about softness and body heat.

-Qit


----------



## Laina (Aug 18, 2006)

Qit el-Remel said:


> I wouldn't describe myself as "skinny" (although others have); I've got curves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU'RE BACK! *glomp*


----------



## Big-Phil (Aug 18, 2006)

It is good to see so many FFAs here, no matter what size they are  

Skinny, curvy, cuddly, larger.... you can never have too many good looking women. 

All I need to do know is to find one in real life...

Big Phil


----------



## theRabidWolf (Aug 18, 2006)

Qit el-Remel said:


> I wouldn't describe myself as "skinny" (although others have); I've got curves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I love that hair :wubu: 

Very cute hair, but only half as cute as the rest of ya.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 18, 2006)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am not skinny..although have been accused of being *THIN* to my suprise..i have worked hard to get to where i am today...i'm very athletic...size 4-6 depending on store / sizing etc....but muscular as well..as i am an avid cyclist..working towards my first century ride in 10 yrs ...
> 
> i love how a BHM feels n looks..i wish i knew why a gaining man or man stuffing himself turned me on SOOOOOOOOOO MUCh..really i do...but like others..i love how feminine a man 100-200# more then me makes feel...i love the big beach ball gut bellys..playing with them, fondling them..and rubbing them and watching em EXPAND...and i do dig stretch marks..marks of HONOR xox Angel*



Yowza!!!!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 18, 2006)

Every single one of you are absolutely GORGEOUS but, Why aren't any of you in MY arms?!?


----------



## love dubh (Aug 18, 2006)

fishhat said:


> I consider myself thin, well, on this forum haha. When I'm walking around with all the skinny skinny girls at a mall or something i don't feel so thin. I'm 5'7" and wear a size 4 or 5, so I'm around the middle I guess.
> 
> I like bigger people (males and females - I'm bi) because....heh. It just turns me on. I don't think I can explain it at all. I wish I had some sort of great reason to answer your question. And thinking of feeding drives me crazy. There is no explaination.



Wow. You are thinner than me. I'm 5'6'' and wear size 8/10 jeans (Old Navy) and an 11/13 in junior sizing. I don't know about tops. A medium?


----------



## Tad (Aug 19, 2006)

MissKiddo said:


> I'm pretty teeny. 5'7, 118.



That is teeny! So before I lose sight of you behind all the big guys, let me say thanks for de-lurking and posting  Always good to see evidene of another FFA!


-Ed


----------



## FreneticFangs (Aug 19, 2006)

wow... a lot of you FFAs are really thin. O.O
Well, maybe it's cuz I'm latin, but a size 12 and 5'10 is normal over here. 
*thinks* South FL isn't FA vacant! I saw a post about that. I know three FAs and only one FFA (me) lol... so there are still more FAs here. My friend is a magnet for them. Most gorgeous BBW I've ever seen ^.^


----------



## fishhat (Aug 20, 2006)

Reenaye Starr said:


> I didn't look at your profile or anything, but I had a feeling you were a fem... Is it possible to have Bi-dar... lol *Kisses*



I think it's possible. It's also possible that me telling you how hot you are (especially in sets with other girls ) could have given me away haha.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 23, 2006)

Laina said:


> Nuh-uh. You didn't catch ME! *giggle* Your bi-dar must be on the fritz.


Yeah, it must be. She didn't catch me, either.



Laina said:


> YOU'RE BACK! *glomp*


Hi. My 'Net access has been erratic lately.



theRabidWolf said:


> Wow, I love that hair :wubu:
> 
> Very cute hair, but only half as cute as the rest of ya.


Thanks. My hair's actually quite a bit longer now (in fact, I've taken to braiding it).

-Qit


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 24, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> wow... a lot of you FFAs are really thin. O.O
> Well, maybe it's cuz I'm latin, but a size 12 and 5'10 is normal over here.


 
The average U.S. woman is a size 12. So size 10 or under is definitely thin! Of course, the average includes all ages so middle age spread has something to do with it.

By the way, middle age spread makes the best sandwiches....:wubu:


----------



## Amandy (Aug 25, 2006)

Lotsachub2006 said:


> Hey folks, a BHM here and was just curious as to how many FFAs would consider themselves "skinny" and what most appeals to them about having a BHM cuddling next to them....
> 
> J.



I don't like the word skinny because it implies bony. But I am relatively thin. I could say that a big guy next to me is great because he's protective, strong, etc. But mostly I just like the fat, no bones about it.


----------



## lucyp (Nov 29, 2006)

Hmm. Yeeeah, I guess I'd count as skinny. I'm about 5'1" and 100 pounds. Here in NZ I'm a size 8, but in the US that'd be about a size 2. Size 8 is not rare here in NZ, lots and lots of very small, short, petite women here. Maybe you short BHMs might try looking outside of the US? =)

From over on another part of the forum here I found this bit describing us skinny girls and wee little women:


> In a way they are like a child, with no real curves or size. Therefore when someone who is all toned wears almost nothing, what they are actually flaunting is mostly how asexual they are, it is a way of saying Im better because Ive driven all the devils of sensuality out of my body.



Ow. =( No matter what you do or what you wear or how you look, people often decide they can read your mind by looking at you. I haven't 'driven the devils of sensuality out of my body' and I don't have a goal of 'flaunting my asexualness' (*is frankly boggled*). I'm not ill. I don't have an eating disorder. I'm not trying to be skinny. I've never been on a diet, ever. I like to eat. Like many people who are heavy, it's just the particular genetic cards I drew that I'm built light. My entire family is built like miniature greyhounds; it's got nothing to do with anything I did that I'm like this. Or as this  nice fat woman blogger says of her skinny friend, "the bodies that we have tell us a whole lot of nothin' about each other." I think that's often true.

Women my size may be fairly common here in New Zealand, but in the US women this small seem to be much more rare and people that I was trying to make friends with in the US sometimes would look at me and make assumptions about what I must have in my head that I look like this, and I'd have to prove myself each time that I'm not media-crazed insane. Men, they never did make the first move.  I learned to pursue, to seduce- because I had to. (And after the first success, I discovered that pursuing is actually lots more fun than waiting to be asked. And so much quicker! Hehehe!)

As for what I like about fat men- I like the feel. I like almost not quite getting my arms to go all the way around, I like his belly pressing into mine and my breasts resting on top. I kind of have a thing for those little dimples over really big people's knuckles, though my guy isn't big enough to have those any more. I just admire other people's hands a lot. 

And about the whole being afraid of crushing women who are this small as mentioned above by some other posters--- I like a light squishing especially. I ask for that. I don't know that I can describe it, maybe you'd have to experience it from the smaller person's perspective yourself, but it's awesome! I didn't start out an FFA, wasn't born with the predilection or acquire it in childhood like some, but after I experienced a nice gentle smooshing as an adult, I really just couldn't get enough and my preference was set pretty well after that. =)


----------



## Laina (Nov 29, 2006)

lucyp said:


> Hmm. Yeeeah, I guess I'd count as skinny. I'm about 5'1" and 100 pounds. Here in NZ I'm a size 8, but in the US that'd be about a size 2. Size 8 is not rare here in NZ, lots and lots of very small, short, petite women here. Maybe you short BHMs might try looking outside of the US? =)
> 
> From over on another part of the forum here I found this bit describing us skinny girls and wee little women:
> 
> ...



*steals you away to the states*

You can be my new bestest friend.  

And, um, yeah. I try to avoid the "skinny women are ugly" posts--chalk it up to personal preference, I guess. It's not necessarily about any of us as individuals...and really, I'm not attracted to girls my own size, so I can kind of understand. I don't, however, think that women are obstinately asexual simply because they're thin. 

Frankly, how someone views my body is out of my control. If I appear asexual because my breasts are too small, or my stomach is too flat, or because I don't dress the right way or walk with my pelvis tilted in the right direction...oh well. 

On the other hand, yeah. It does sting to be out there saying "plus sized girls can be gorgeous, too" and then find out I'm being bashed. Sometimes I think it stings more _because_ I find heavier women attractive--after all, maybe they're right. Maybe I'm some kind of hideous freak.


----------



## Zagnut (Nov 29, 2006)

Laina said:


> Frankly, how someone views my body is out of my control. If I appear asexual because my breasts are too small, or my stomach is too flat, or because I don't dress the right way or walk with my pelvis tilted in the right direction...oh well.
> 
> On the other hand, yeah. It does sting to be out there saying "plus sized girls can be gorgeous, too" and then find out I'm being bashed. Sometimes I think it stings more _because_ I find heavier women attractive--after all, maybe they're right. Maybe I'm some kind of hideous freak.



From what I've seen of your posts, you are quite lovely!

On a visually aesthetic level, I enjoy the appearance of a thinner woman, but typically in a more artistic manner, as in the case of say pinups:

NSFW: http://community.livejournal.com/pinupgirls
NSFW: http://community.livejournal.com/darkpinupgirls

On a personal level, I've never been with a thin woman where I didn't feel like I wasn't going to break her -- though I do have to admit that generally the thin women I've known tolerated my size rather than embraced it (pun not intended).

I'd hate for anyone on here to think they were some kind of freak (unless in that of oh so joie de vivre freaky manner). I guess it all comes down to an eye of the beholder, and the quest to I be holdin' her (pun intended).

;-)


----------



## Melian (Nov 29, 2006)

Laina said:


> On the other hand, yeah. It does sting to be out there saying "plus sized girls can be gorgeous, too" and then find out I'm being bashed. Sometimes I think it stings more because I find heavier women attractive--after all, maybe they're right. Maybe I'm some kind of hideous freak.



I'm basically the same way.

I'm bi, very thin (5'8, 105 lbs), yet prefer men and women to be heavier; my ideal man would be twice my weight, ideal woman would have at least 60 lbs on me.

It's unfortunate, but a lot of bigger guys have a problem with this "breaking" feeling....I think I've missed out a few times because of this! But trust me, we small women are more durable than you'd think


----------



## rachel (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm little too... 5'3" and 120 lbs (I'm muscley). I am a gymnastics coach, and recently started up capoeira, so I am of the sproingy-fit variety. 

I'd like to add my voice to the "don't hate me because I'm thin" crowd.  I am not thin ON PURPOSE. I have been this size since I was 14. I have never dieted and I eat whatever I choose. But I am really physically active, and prefer "whole" foods to unhealthy, greasy or sugary ones, so I am not likely to fill out anytime soon. I figure I'll gain my first (real) curves after I start having kids. 

If I could resculpt my body tomorrow, I'd add 20 lbs and leave it at that. Really curvy women are teh shmexy.

rachel


----------



## judochop (Nov 29, 2006)

:bounce: 
gymnastics


----------



## lucyp (Nov 30, 2006)

Laina said:


> *steals you away to the states*
> 
> You can be my new bestest friend.



*laughs* Okay. Woo, travel! 



Laina said:


> Frankly, how someone views my body is out of my control. If I appear asexual because my breasts are too small, or my stomach is too flat, or because I don't dress the right way or walk with my pelvis tilted in the right direction...oh well.
> 
> On the other hand, yeah. It does sting to be out there saying "plus sized girls can be gorgeous, too" and then find out I'm being bashed. Sometimes I think it stings more _because_ I find heavier women attractive--after all, maybe they're right. Maybe I'm some kind of hideous freak.



'Walk with pelvis tilted in the right direction'? Oh, dear. Is that a thing now? I suspect I'm glad I haven't come across it. Like people aren't already selfconscious enough. *sigh*

Yeah, I'm not really attracted to my own body type either, and were I inclined bi I'd definitely prefer the BBWs. But I figure I make up for any 'defects of beauty' I might have with my TOTALLY AWESOME PERSONALITY!!!1!1! which is so blindingly fabulous that no one even notices the pipestem wrists. ....Yeeeeeeeah.  Also, the long sleeves help a bit.


----------



## Tad (Nov 30, 2006)

lucyp said:


> From over on another part of the forum here I found this bit describing us skinny girls and wee little women:



OK, I'm going to insert my whole original text here. 



Edx said:


> Here is a hypothesis for consideration. Im not convinced that this is the reason, but I think that the thought that it could be part of the reason is fairly provocative.
> 
> I think in our society fleshiness is considered sexual or at least sensual, and part of the cult of thinness is some bastard child of prudishness and a strict old-fashioned type of morality where all things sexual or even sensual were frowned upon. When most models are seen in lingerie or a bikini it is not actually that provocative, because they are so thin as to not be sensual seeming. In a way they are like a child, with no real curves or size. Therefore when someone who is all toned wears almost nothing, what they are actually flaunting is mostly how asexual they are, it is a way of saying Im better because Ive driven all the devils of sensuality out of my body.
> 
> ...



I admit to being a bit frustrated. Yes, I phrased that rather strongly, and I did so on purpose. I was hoping to get people's attention and provoke a bit of discussion. As I stated I'm not at all convinced that the hypothesis is correct, but it captures an attitude that is often hinted at here, and I was hoping to have some open discussion about it, I really did want people views, and I would have learned from such a discussion. 

How much discussion did it generate? Zero. But apparently it did catch at least one person's attention, but what stuck was the negative couple of sentences, not the suggestion to discuss. I wonder how many others walked away thinking "wow, that Ed guy really has issues man...."

Lucy, I'm not mad at you, just frustrated about how easily things get taken out of context on the net, or should I say how difficult it is to nest something in a context strongly enough that the context is not ignorable.

For the record, short athletic gals are cute as all get-out to me (and obviously athletic ladies in various sizes are attractive to a large number of guys), and growing up I was probably attracted to more of them than chubby gals (albeit there were more around to be attracted to), including the first gal I really fell in love with. However back then I'd never heard of the concept of an FA, and I assumed that if I was to aim for a long term relationship with an athletic lady I'd have to really stay thin and in peak shape, and assumed (massively erroneously I know now) that in a relationship with a chubby lady she'd be cool with me being chubby. Since I wanted to be chubby more than I wanted to be thin, I decided I should forego the gymnasts, figure skaters, etc and look to those more padded. (yes, honestly, I really did analyze things that way, and felt quite a bit of teenage angst over the topic).

After 20+ years of feeling that way it is hard to imagine being with someone half my weight, but had Dimensions online been around back then I have little doubt that my preferences would have become molded somewhat differently. 

In other words, while I have a hard time believing it for me, I'm all for their being petite FFA out there 

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## lemmink (Dec 1, 2006)

Gosh.

Well I guess I do have a completely different reaction to seeing a skinny girl and a fat girl in a bikini - but perhaps I'm more habituated to seeing skinny girls in bikinis. It's hard to flip on the tv these days without surfing into a channel which has a skinny girl in a bikini on it. I reckon it isn't because these skinny chicks look asexual but because they aren't as exotic-looking or as unusual to run into. 



I find plenty of thin women sexy-as-heck, although I guess my reaction to them is more, "Wow, she's gorgeous," rather than, "Wow, I'm gonna jump her bones (so to speak)." But there are lots of women who look much better thin and lots of women who look much better fat. One of my ex girlfriends just isn't as sexy or comfortable with herself at an 'average' weight as she is when she's very thin; another of them is the kind of girl you'd walk past without noticing if she was average, but is a knock-out when she's heavy.



Also, as I think I've mentioned before around the place, I've been with guys three times my weight (at the time) and never felt like I was going to break. (Although they worry. Me, I LOVE the weight.) 

No, to really break a girl in my experience, you need a very thin guy with hip-bones like daggers. Owch.


----------



## lucyp (Dec 1, 2006)

edx said:


> Yes, I phrased that rather strongly, and I did so on purpose. I was hoping to get people's attention and provoke a bit of discussion....
> 
> How much discussion did it generate? Zero. But apparently it did catch at least one person's attention, but what stuck was the negative couple of sentences, not the suggestion to discuss.



Ed, you phrased that VERY strongly, context or no. If I see someone say something that is downright unpleasant about me or those who look just like me, something that is no doubt is true but which I can't change, I'm NOT going to engage in discussion. I'm going to walk away. I'm not a masochist. I don't want to talk to people who think I'm ugly and horrible, who have to be 'engaged in discussion' before they'll be open to understanding and respecting me, any more than you do. Why on earth would I feel welcome to engage in that discussion with you??? Come on! I feel out of place enough already as a skinny person on this site. I'm not going to walk into a forum full of people who might be already disposed to not like 'my sort' and start shooting off my mouth. (I'm going to run over over to the BHM/FFA forum where I'll maybe find some people like me- oops, except you're here too, well, shucks.)

I'll certainly give you the benefit of the doubt. You may very well have not have really meant what you wrote, and have only put it up there to generate discussion, and have not meant it to be hurtful to skinny FFAs---- but are you really surprised that skinny girls would read that and run away screaming? Look at what you wrote. It was downright hostile. Context, phooey.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Dec 1, 2006)

Some of us would never turn a thin FFA away.


----------



## Tad (Dec 1, 2006)

lucyp said:


> Ed, you phrased that VERY strongly, context or no. If I see someone say something that is downright unpleasant about me or those who look just like me, something that is no doubt is true but which I can't change, I'm NOT going to engage in discussion. I'm going to walk away. I'm not a masochist. I don't want to talk to people who think I'm ugly and horrible, who have to be 'engaged in discussion' before they'll be open to understanding and respecting me, any more than you do. Why on earth would I feel welcome to engage in that discussion with you??? Come on! I feel out of place enough already as a skinny person on this site. I'm not going to walk into a forum full of people who might be already disposed to not like 'my sort' and start shooting off my mouth. (I'm going to run over over to the BHM/FFA forum where I'll maybe find some people like me- oops, except you're here too, well, shucks.)
> 
> I'll certainly give you the benefit of the doubt. You may very well have not have really meant what you wrote, and have only put it up there to generate discussion, and have not meant it to be hurtful to skinny FFAs---- but are you really surprised that skinny girls would read that and run away screaming? Look at what you wrote. It was downright hostile. Context, phooey.



Hmmm, we are obviously reading it differently. I can certainly see that text as open to accusations of arrogance, gross generalization, insenstivity, and outright imbecility, but I admit I miss the hostility. 

Anyway, I'd say that at this point all I can do is right that off as an error in judgement. It does not reflect my personal feelings, nor is the sort of thing I normally write, but I did post it and put my name to it. Hence I guess I live with the results. I hope more people will read the bulk of the rest of my postings that read that one, and accept that I'll never know who all I offended with that one. I'm sorry for offending you, and I'll give you a wide berth going forward so that you don't feel too crowded by me.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## pattycake (Dec 1, 2006)

lucyp said:


> Ed, you phrased that VERY strongly, context or no. If I see someone say something that is downright unpleasant about me or those who look just like me, something that is no doubt is true but which I can't change, I'm NOT going to engage in discussion. I'm going to walk away. I'm not a masochist. I don't want to talk to people who think I'm ugly and horrible, who have to be 'engaged in discussion' before they'll be open to understanding and respecting me, any more than you do. Why on earth would I feel welcome to engage in that discussion with you??? Come on! I feel out of place enough already as a skinny person on this site. I'm not going to walk into a forum full of people who might be already disposed to not like 'my sort' and start shooting off my mouth. (I'm going to run over over to the BHM/FFA forum where I'll maybe find some people like me- oops, except you're here too, well, shucks.)
> 
> I'll certainly give you the benefit of the doubt. You may very well have not have really meant what you wrote, and have only put it up there to generate discussion, and have not meant it to be hurtful to skinny FFAs---- but are you really surprised that skinny girls would read that and run away screaming? Look at what you wrote. It was downright hostile. Context, phooey.



Lucy, to me it sounds like Ed wasn't attacking you (or any skinny women) personally in his OP, or even saying thin women are ugly, unsexy etc. He was offering a theory (not his personal opinion) in response to a question of why the image of a fat woman in a bikini seems more sexually explicit than a thin woman in a bikini. I myself have come across the same theory about body shape and sensuality. Fat(according to the theory) shows that you aren't afraid of your desires, indulging your pleasures and embrace the hedonism of life, not caring what anyone thinks. And as a result, a fatter woman can't help but have larger breasts, butt, hips. All the markers of adult female sexuality are more exaggerated and 'in your face'. A thin woman is (supposedly) more 'masculine' in her mentality (NOT MY OPINION) as she is more 'in control' of herself and her emotions. She doesn't give in to hunger and desire. She is 'stronger' than that. This theory reduces both fat and thin women to 'types' for the sake of the theory. It isn't particularly flattering to either type of woman. There is probably a completely opposite theory and I'm sure there're plenty of people who would say 'I don't find a fat woman in a bikini more sexually explicit than a thinner one - they're both sexually explicit' or 'the thinner one is sexier, the fatter one is just gross!'
I agree that in the other parts of this site you do see plenty of proclaimations that 'Fat women are better' and lots of skinny-bashing, but this is coming from FAs so I wouldn't really expect anything else. FAs are not going to go on about how ALL women are equally sexy and beautiful, especially on Dimensions.
Lucy, you were the one who brought Ed's post to the FFA/BHM forum out of context, not Ed. This particular thread was about how some BHMs _do_ find thinner women attractive.


----------



## Laina (Dec 1, 2006)

pattycake said:


> Lucy, to me it sounds like Ed wasn't attacking you (or any skinny women) personally in his OP, or even saying thin women are ugly, unsexy etc. He was offering a theory (not his personal opinion) in response to a question of why the image of a fat woman in a bikini seems more sexually explicit than a thin woman in a bikini. I myself have come across the same theory about body shape and sensuality. Fat(according to the theory) shows that you aren't afraid of your desires, indulging your pleasures and embrace the hedonism of life, not caring what anyone thinks. And as a result, a fatter woman can't help but have larger breasts, butt, hips. All the markers of adult female sexuality are more exaggerated and 'in your face'. A thin woman is (supposedly) more 'masculine' in her mentality (NOT MY OPINION) as she is more 'in control' of herself and her emotions. She doesn't give in to hunger and desire. She is 'stronger' than that. This theory reduces both fat and thin women to 'types' for the sake of the theory. It isn't particularly flattering to either type of woman. There is probably a completely opposite theory and I'm sure there're plenty of people who would say 'I don't find a fat woman in a bikini more sexually explicit than a thinner one - they're both sexually explicit' or 'the thinner one is sexier, the fatter one is just gross!'
> I agree that in the other parts of this site you do see plenty of proclaimations that 'Fat women are better' and lots of skinny-bashing, but this is coming from FAs so I wouldn't really expect anything else. FAs are not going to go on about how ALL women are equally sexy and beautiful, especially on Dimensions.
> Lucy, you were the one who brought Ed's post to the FFA/BHM forum out of context, not Ed. This particular thread was about how some BHMs _do_ find thinner women attractive.



All of which is fine, but we're talking about a passage involving: 



> In a way they are like a child, with no real curves or size. Therefore when someone who is all toned wears almost nothing, what they are actually flaunting is mostly how asexual they are, it is a way of saying Im better because Ive driven all the devils of sensuality out of my body.



In all honesty, I DO find that hurtful. I know that it wasn't intended to be, and I respect Edx's right to his personal opinions...but when it comes to deciding whether or not to post somewhere, I'd probably run screaming from something that sounds so accusatory. 

I didn't ask, after all, to be thin. It was not a decision I've made--it's the way my body is built. Conversely, when I AM trying to be thin--and therefore asexual--I'm certainly not "flaunting" my lack of sex appeal.

None of which is an attack. Just an observation, and an admission that, yeah, that bugs me. It bugs me no matter who says it.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 1, 2006)

when I read "toned" I read "exercised." Which is different from skinny. If somebody wants to flaunt the results of their working out, then so what? Some people will like it and some won't. Some women find "ripped" abs to be crazy sexy and some find beer guts to be crazy sexy. It is simply a built in matter of preference.

Flaunting one's body *at all* is at least somewhat a sign of confidence, if not sexuality. If somebody doesn't like it, they don't have to look. But a guy flaunting a soft guy looks sexy to me and a guy flaunting the six pack looks sexy to somebody else.

One piece of terminology I *LOATHE* is referring to larger women as "real sized." I find it insulting and discriminatory. Is Laina not "real" sized? Sure, she's real for her. Not all women are build with curves. It's largely a matter of fat/muscle distribution. You can be slender and curvy like Salma Hyak or large and not curvy at all like Roseanne in her heyday. This whole notion of plus sized women looking "real" is just silly. All women, whether size zero or 40 are real sized real women.


----------



## pattycake (Dec 1, 2006)

Laina said:


> In all honesty, I DO find that hurtful. I know that it wasn't intended to be, and I respect Edx's right to his personal opinions...but when it comes to deciding whether or not to post somewhere, I'd probably run screaming from something that sounds so accusatory.
> 
> I didn't ask, after all, to be thin. It was not a decision I've made--it's the way my body is built. Conversely, when I AM trying to be thin--and therefore asexual--I'm certainly not "flaunting" my lack of sex appeal.
> 
> None of which is an attack. Just an observation, and an admission that, yeah, that bugs me. It bugs me no matter who says it.



Well, okay. 
The theory (and as I said before, it's not my personal theory or opinion)doesn't account for women who are naturally thin or women who are fat yet unhappy or uncomfortable with their bodies. Or women who aren't fat but are curvy (I too hate this new thing of using the word 'curvy' as a PC way of saying 'fat' that the media have started. Plenty of fat women couldn't be described as 'curvy' and plenty of non-fat women like Salma Hayak are hella curvy) therefore being thin/slim doesn't automatically mean assexuality/androgeny. And it doesn't make a woman less 'real' than a larger woman (what the hell is all _that _about? I'm just about sick of the way the media talks about all women nowadays. No matter what your body type, you just can't win.)
The theory is flawed and you're quite right to dispute it.


----------



## Laina (Dec 1, 2006)

pattycake said:


> Well, okay.
> The theory (and as I said before, it's not my personal theory or opinion)doesn't account for women who are naturally thin or women who are fat yet unhappy or uncomfortable with their bodies. Or women who aren't fat but are curvy (I too hate this new thing of using the word 'curvy' as a PC way of saying 'fat' that the media have started. Plenty of fat women couldn't be described as 'curvy' and plenty of non-fat women like Salma Hayak are hella curvy) therefore being thin/slim doesn't automatically mean assexuality/androgeny. And it doesn't make a woman less 'real' than a larger woman (what the hell is all _that _about? I'm just about sick of the way the media talks about all women nowadays. No matter what your body type, you just can't win.)
> The theory is flawed and you're quite right to dispute it.



Fair enough. As I said, it's not a matter of being angry about it--I'm not. I will cop to being a bit of a coward, though. Edx's post wouldn't necessarily run me off...but there seems to be a "skinny girls suck" faction (as there is every other faction in the world) on the boards. It took me a long, long time (years, in fact) to even start posting. Longer still to move beyond only posting on the BHM/FFA boards. It's daunting for me. 

I'll admit that I might be a special case because of my sensitivity to size issues...and frankly, I think a lot of us try not to bring it up for fear of being scoffed at. (ie "Uh huh. Poor little thin girl.") Since we're posting at the sufferance of a distinctly FA/BBW group, I don't usually feel comfortable complaining--the perception, I'm sure, is that I'M accepted everywhere. The truth, of course, is that I don't feel comfortable anywhere.


----------



## pattycake (Dec 2, 2006)

Laina said:


> Fair enough. As I said, it's not a matter of being angry about it--I'm not. I will cop to being a bit of a coward, though. Edx's post wouldn't necessarily run me off...but there seems to be a "skinny girls suck" faction (as there is every other faction in the world) on the boards. It took me a long, long time (years, in fact) to even start posting. Longer still to move beyond only posting on the BHM/FFA boards. It's daunting for me.
> 
> I'll admit that I might be a special case because of my sensitivity to size issues...and frankly, I think a lot of us try not to bring it up for fear of being scoffed at. (ie "Uh huh. Poor little thin girl.") Since we're posting at the sufferance of a distinctly FA/BBW group, I don't usually feel comfortable complaining--the perception, I'm sure, is that I'M accepted everywhere. The truth, of course, is that I don't feel comfortable anywhere.



True. I don't think a lot of people on the FA/BBW boards realise that bashing skinny people amounts to the same as bashing fat people. That doesn't sound like size acceptance to me. There is also an assumption that only fat people have body image issues or issues with the way they're perceived by others and anyone else doesn't have the right to complain. But I'm sure if I posted that over there I wouldn't get a lot of support. Of course, you wouldn't start a thread about how you couldn't find clothes in a small enough size for you or something in that vein over on the FA/BBW boards but I don't see why a thin woman can't participate in discussions about body image issues over there. If they can only big up big women by doing down thin women then they're doing BBWs a disservice. 
I too only rarely post anywhere outside this board, and even then it's mostly in the safer 'Lounge' board. I'm a coward too!


----------



## William (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi Laina 

This is a lot like the lots of Fat Men before the term BHM became accepted, there were threads on Dimensions and NAAFA Forums that were quite anti-Fat Men. 

William 




Laina said:


> Fair enough. As I said, it's not a matter of being angry about it--I'm not. I will cop to being a bit of a coward, though. Edx's post wouldn't necessarily run me off...but there seems to be a "skinny girls suck" faction (as there is every other faction in the world) on the boards. It took me a long, long time (years, in fact) to even start posting. Longer still to move beyond only posting on the BHM/FFA boards. It's daunting for me.
> 
> I'll admit that I might be a special case because of my sensitivity to size issues...and frankly, I think a lot of us try not to bring it up for fear of being scoffed at. (ie "Uh huh. Poor little thin girl.") Since we're posting at the sufferance of a distinctly FA/BBW group, I don't usually feel comfortable complaining--the perception, I'm sure, is that I'M accepted everywhere. The truth, of course, is that I don't feel comfortable anywhere.


----------



## lucyp (Dec 2, 2006)

Laina said:


> I will cop to being a bit of a coward, though. Edx's post wouldn't necessarily run me off...but there seems to be a "skinny girls suck" faction (as there is every other faction in the world) on the boards. It took me a long, long time (years, in fact) to even start posting. Longer still to move beyond only posting on the BHM/FFA boards. It's daunting for me.



Not just you.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 2, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Indeed! A ten in one store and an eight in another or still, a twelve, for me. Rawr. Can't they standardize it and use inches, as they do with men's pants?




it would eliminate the entire concept of vanity sizing. If you can say you wear a 4 or a 10 or a 20, then if a piece of clothing with that size tag fits you, you can say you have never gained weight. The whole point behind vanity sizing or sizing up is that women never want to admit they've gained, so if the piece of clothing with the 4/10/20 tag always fits, then you have not gained. Even if they have to keep making the actual piece of clothing larger.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 2, 2006)

Also, when we declare that prudishness is what made thin the norm on being viewed as attractive, what does that say about people who find thin people atractive who aren't prudish? My SIL's a natural size 4/6 and my brother isn't prudish about sex. And what about women, the majority of whom are heterosexual? Most men don't have curves. Are women not sexual in nature? A preference is a preference. That is all.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 2, 2006)

I guess, Ed, the bottom line is, no one likes to be told that anyone who finds them attractive is suffering from a psycho-sociological disease. Some people are just thin in the way some people are just fat. Some people like fat. Some don't.


----------



## Laina (Dec 7, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I guess, Ed, the bottom line is, no one likes to be told that anyone who finds them attractive is suffering from a psycho-sociological disease. Some people are just thin in the way some people are just fat. Some people like fat. Some don't.



True, but it's not limited to Ed. There are posts everywhere that allude to thin women being asexual.

One that stands out in my mind right now says something to the tune of "120 at 5'3 is buying into the media's sterotype of asexual beauty".  When I weighed 120 I was easily a D cup, with serious hips. And I was 5'4--a full inch taller. I want to know what 5'3 woman looks like a ten year old at that weight. And then I want to be her.


----------



## William (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi TSL

What people like has nothing to do with much. It is how people react to what they like and what they do not like that determines if they are normal, weird or nuts 

William




TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I guess, Ed, the bottom line is, no one likes to be told that anyone who finds them attractive is suffering from a psycho-sociological disease. Some people are just thin in the way some people are just fat. Some people like fat. Some don't.


----------



## Laina (Dec 7, 2006)

William said:


> Hi TSL
> 
> What people like has nothing to do with much. It is how people react to what they like and what they do not like that determines if they are normal, weird or nuts
> 
> William



Which makes it ok to imply that any non-BBW is asexual? It's one thing to bash the anti-fat faction. It's another entirely to make any thin woman feel inferior.

After all, there are plenty of thin FFAs on these boards who are decidedly fat-friendly in all circles. That doesn't mean we're necessarily attracted to fat women, but we certainly don't call their sexuality into question (or, as in cases _other_than the quote lifted from Ed, imply that they should lose weight to please us).


----------



## Zagnut (Dec 7, 2006)

What I don't get is any negativity, by bigger men, directed toward a woman that professes attraction toward bigger men, regardless of her size.

Frankly, had it not been for the supportive words of women, many quite thin, on this board, I doubt I would have ever clawed my way up from the dark place I once live in, inside myself. I needed to feel like an attractive desirable, sexual being and they helped me greatly. I, for one, am grateful for any woman that professes to be a FFA.

I swear, some people really need to get off the cross, we could use the wood!

No cookie for you!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 7, 2006)

William said:


> Hi TSL
> 
> What people like has nothing to do with much. It is how people react to what they like and what they do not like that determines if they are normal, weird or nuts
> 
> William



So body preference if a certain group of people don't agree with it is insanity?

If I follow your logic, what makes FAs necessarily the right ones?


----------



## persimmon (Dec 7, 2006)

I've been thin (5' 6", 130 lbs and doing martial arts classes 5 nights a week, then biking 3 miles home uphill) and I've been heavier (180 lbs, same height, full-time in school and a busted ankle), and I've had fat boyfriends the whole time.

Although having boobs is fun, I enjoyed my boy's fatness more when I was thinner. Snuggling, etc was easier when I didn't have to rearrange my own pudge, and I enjoyed the contrast between our body types. Luckily for me he doesn't have a strong preference for any particular size I've been at.

I also admit I liked being the hot chick with the big fat boyfriend who could rub narcissist-boys' noses in it.

Of course, the busted ankle is also kind of a bummer and is probably skewing my view a bit.

persimmon


----------



## missaf (Dec 7, 2006)

From my point of view, rejection boils down to anger, and anger turns into resentment, and to vent that frustration, some guys just insult women who reject them. 

And this goes both ways, I think, but we're discussing the men here


----------



## fishhat (Dec 12, 2006)

Laina said:


> Which makes it ok to imply that any non-BBW is asexual? It's one thing to bash the anti-fat faction. It's another entirely to make any thin woman feel inferior.
> 
> After all, there are plenty of thin FFAs on these boards who are decidedly fat-friendly in all circles. That doesn't mean we're necessarily attracted to fat women, but we certainly don't call their sexuality into question (or, as in cases _other_than the quote lifted from Ed, imply that they should lose weight to please us).



Hey, I haven't posted here in a while, but I've been lurking. I feel the need to back Laina in this most valid point. 

Thin girls are sensitive, too. Thin girls get made fun of every day for being too thin, in fact. For being "flat", "androgenous", "bony", "childish". But we can flaunt sexuality if we want! It may be very David-Bowie-esque sexuality, but David Bowie is pretty bangin'!


----------



## estrata (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm gonna just randomly say that what bugs me is how plus sized clothing is now "women's" sizes. So if I'm not plus sized, what the hell am I; a llama?


----------



## Tad (Dec 13, 2006)

thesadeanlinguist said:


> I guess, Ed, the bottom line is, no one likes to be told that anyone who finds them attractive is suffering from a psycho-sociological disease.





Laina said:


> True, but it's not limited to Ed. There are posts everywhere that allude to thin women being asexual.



I'm weak, I should really just avoid this thread for all time, but it is so hard not to say this 'one more time' even if the odds of getting through are low.

What I wrote in that referenced post was a distilation of an attitude I've often seen on this board, not my own opinion. People have often alluded to that idea, but never came out and said it openly. I posted it as a hypothesis (meaning a theory that has not been proven) to try and get it openly discussed. I did not post the case counter to it because I was trying to get some discussion going. I have at least three strong reasons why I think the hypothesis fails.

In hindsight putting it up that way and for those reasons was foolish and arrogant, and I wish I could go back in time and beat some reason into myself. I apologize for everyone I may have hurt with that post.

To re-iterate one last time, I do NOT think thin women are asexual.

-Ed


----------



## fishhat (Dec 14, 2006)

edx said:


> To re-iterate one last time, I do NOT think thin women are asexual.
> 
> -Ed


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Dec 14, 2006)

I can't even find words to adequately describe how that photo embodies "trying too hard" clearly enough.


----------



## Laina (Dec 14, 2006)

AZ_Wolf said:


> I can't even find words to adequately describe how that photo embodies "trying too hard" clearly enough.



lol. Seconded. (Although I mean no offense. Honest!)


----------



## William (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi laina

I was trying to say that liking Fat People or any attribute of a person, is not a fetish or odd, it is how a person acts when they like a certain attribute of a person that akes them weird.

William



Laina said:


> Which makes it ok to imply that any non-BBW is asexual? It's one thing to bash the anti-fat faction. It's another entirely to make any thin woman feel inferior.
> 
> After all, there are plenty of thin FFAs on these boards who are decidedly fat-friendly in all circles. That doesn't mean we're necessarily attracted to fat women, but we certainly don't call their sexuality into question (or, as in cases _other_than the quote lifted from Ed, imply that they should lose weight to please us).


----------



## rabbitislove (Dec 17, 2006)

lucyp said:


>



I feel her pain.

Im also a slender FFA. Im about 5'3 and 130. Used to be a little heavier but I stopped living on campus at school, moved into my apartment and started buying my own groceries. Either way Ive never been huge. 

The hardest part of being an FFA is it seems so commonly accepted in the media (i.e shows like According to Jim and spoofs of According to Jim such as family guy in which a thin woman ends up with a fat man), but in real life either BHMs will give us a hard time for being thin and liking them, they dont like thin girls, ect. It goes both ways. However I did see a young BHM/FFA couple at work, and smiled to myself as I saw them kissing. Maybe theres hope for the future  

Anyway, my diet sucks and Im iron deficiant. I also live in a cold apartment in Michigan. There is no denying having a BHM around to sleep next to is like a space heater one can cuddle with.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 18, 2006)

rabbitislove said:


> ...but in real life either BHMs will give us a hard time for being thin and liking them, they dont like thin girls, ect.


I *like* thin women but in real life all thin women, I did meet, didn't like BHM. May be some BHM only looking for bigger girls, because they think, thin girls don't like them...


----------



## rachel (Dec 20, 2006)

rabbitislove said:


> There is no denying having a BHM around to sleep next to is like a space heater one can cuddle with.



This SHOULD be the case! My ex (who went from 180 to 220 while we dated) started getting really cold after he'd put some weight on - and it was specifically his cuddly bits that went cold, his tummy and his love handles. He claimed that fat is just less warm than muscle/flesh...er... whatever bodies are made of when it isn't fat.

It sucked.

rachel


----------



## Tad (Dec 20, 2006)

Fat is biologically pretty inert, it just sits there and doesnt burn much energy. So it doesnt produce much heat, and not that much blood flows through it (it doesnt need much in the way of oxygen and nutrients) so the blood doesnt warm it that much, and it is a good insulator, so the inner heat doesnt flow to the outside so well. Some parts of fat seem more extremely this way than others. I know that when my wife was at her heaviest her buttocks and hips would be kind of chilly to cuddle up to in the winter (until I warmed them up!), but she didnt feel coldthere are also less nerve cells, or your body knows those areas are cool but doesnt care that much or something. 

Hmmm, I should actually check out my belly, see if it is getting cooler as it has gotten bigger. 

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## kattylee (Dec 20, 2006)

I am about 130 and 5ft 7. So pretty slim, although I don't class myself skinny. I thought that on this type of board more than ever, people should be accepting of ALL sizes. I don't have any desire to gain weight myself. x


----------



## Garfield (Dec 20, 2006)

kattylee said:


> ...I thought that on this type of board more than ever, people should be accepting of ALL sizes...


You are right!!


----------



## Tad (Dec 20, 2006)

kattylee said:


> I am about 130 and 5ft 7. So pretty slim, although I don't class myself skinny. I thought that on this type of board more than ever, people should be accepting of ALL sizes. I don't have any desire to gain weight myself. x



Yep, I agree with you totally. But I'm not sure to what in particular you are repying.

-Ed


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 20, 2006)

Garfield said:


> You are right!!


 
You're right, of course, but remember that this site historically has been for thin men attracted to fat women. The BHM that come here are mostly here because they like BBW's, and then discover that their second identity as BHM matters, too. So the BHM here are not going to be representative of BHM elsewhere in cyberspace or in reality. 

Thin FFA's: Go to a comic book convention or computer science conference where vast herds of BHM congregate. Hit on a random BHM. How often do you hear "Yuk! Get away, you are too skinny!" I'd be very surprised if you hear it at all. The BHM I know in real life prefer skinny women, just like most men.


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 20, 2006)

estrata said:


> I'm gonna just randomly say that what bugs me is how plus sized clothing is now "women's" sizes. So if I'm not plus sized, what the hell am I; a llama?


A "Miss", that's how they are labled now.


----------



## Laina (Dec 20, 2006)

KuroBara said:


> A "Miss", that's how they are labled now.



Around here it's either "juniors", "women" or that random in-between section that's heading free. Those women don't really exist, I guess.

I still shop in juniors, so I don't care one way or another. *shrug*


----------



## Laina (Dec 20, 2006)

Buffetbelly said:


> You're right, of course, but remember that this site historically has been for thin men attracted to fat women. The BHM that come here are mostly here because they like BBW's, and then discover that their second identity as BHM matters, too. So the BHM here are not going to be representative of BHM elsewhere in cyberspace or in reality.
> 
> Thin FFA's: Go to a comic book convention or computer science conference where vast herds of BHM congregate. Hit on a random BHM. How often do you hear "Yuk! Get away, you are too skinny!" I'd be very surprised if you hear it at all. The BHM I know in real life prefer skinny women, just like most men.



I don't think most of us are upset with the lack of sexual attention. I know I, personally, take umbrage at the "skinny bitch" ideal that tends to circulate. I shouldn't have to apologize for being a size four anymore than someone has to apologgize for being a size twenty four. Unfortunately, the only response I ever hear to that is "well, I have it tougher than you". 

I never said my life was particularly hard (let's not get into that). All I'm sayin' is that "skinny" is not necessarily synonymous with "bitch", "asexual", "arrogant", "cold", "snobby", "superior"...the list goes on.

I know this isn't really a size acceptance board, so much as a fat admiration board. As such, I accept that if I meander over to any of the main boards I will be bombarded with "thin girls suck" messages from time to time. What surprises me is seeing them from people who DO claim to be part of the SA movement.


----------



## rachel (Dec 20, 2006)

Laina said:


> I don't think most of us are upset with the lack of sexual attention.



I get quite enough sexual attention IRL.  It's nice being somewhere where I am the hunter rather than the hunted...

rachel


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 20, 2006)

Truthfully, I have been with women who range from 125 pounds to 500 pounds & have enjoyed them all the way. I do find it funny when a fat women or man is disgusted by another fat person of the opposite sex. I was lucky enough to find someone who loves me when I am 225 up to 300. We have never talked about wether or not she is a FFA, I don't even think she has heard of that. But when she loves to grab my soft belly & snuggle, it is all good. She is about 170 5"4, wish she would gain a little....


----------



## NFA (Dec 25, 2006)

I think it is very appropriate to note that most fat men prefer thin women. Same as most men. Likewise, its been my observation that most BBW's prefer thin men, like most women. Neither is wrong or bad. Everyone has a right to their own attractions. Provided they don't go so far as to regard a lack of physical attraction as a personal or moral failing on the part of the unattractive party, i have no objection to that. And I say that as an FA and a fat man.

The dynamic here, at Dimensions, is different. Most men who come here are FA's, fat or thin. Its not a slight on the FFA's here, but a reality that this is a site more focused on male FA's and BBW's. Some of those FA's are also fat men. Some of those BBWs are also FFA's. Increasingly, we're also seeing thin FFA's, which I think is clearly a good thing. As long as its understood that most BHM's at THIS site are probably also FA's. But with time, more fat men may come for this board just as many BBWs come to this site. No one should feel obligated to be attracted to anyone they aren't attracted to. Whether that's a fat person not being attracted to another fat person, or a thin person not being attracted to another thin person. I wouldn't want anyone telling me who I should be attracted to, so I see know reason to tell others that their attractions are wrong. What's important is not acting like anyone else has a responsibility to either be attractive to me OR be attracted to men. There is nothing wrong with thin women. Im just not attracted to them. Likewise, there is nothing wrong with a BBW liking thin guys. I'm just not their thing.


----------



## moonvine (Dec 25, 2006)

NFA said:


> I think it is very appropriate to note that most fat men prefer thin women. Same as most men. Likewise, its been my observation that most BBW's prefer thin men, like most women. Neither is wrong or bad. Everyone has a right to their own attractions. Provided they don't go so far as to regard a lack of physical attraction as a personal or moral failing on the part of the unattractive party, i have no objection to that. And I say that as an FA and a fat man.



That's interesting. I've found that most women don't have a preference that is written in stone, as opposed to most men. I have a preference for guys of a football linebacker body type - I'm hesitant to call it fat, though probably most people would. I've dated many sizes of men, though, and been attracted to more. When I think of the ideal man for me I don't really think in terms of physicalities, but in personality traits and interests. Since I run a cat rescue, if a guy came along who I thought was super hot, but was allergic to cats, that wouldn't work out well at all.


----------



## estrata (Dec 26, 2006)

moonvine said:


> That's interesting. I've found that most women don't have a preference that is written in stone, as opposed to most men.



I agree, men seem much more adamant about their preference. I suppose it harkens back to those proto-human days when the men just picked the women they wanted and went for it, and women didn’t really have any say in the matter. Men were the ones to choose the "genes" they wanted to mate with, so naturally their preferences will be stronger than womens’. And that’s probably why there are so fewer FFAs than FAs on these types of boards &#8211; women just aren’t as inclined as men to have a really strong desire for one type over another, our desires are more sedate and not "written in stone", and therefor we don't have such a need to talk about them in forums.

I have a theory for everything.


----------



## William (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi Moonvine

I think that the preferences of men and women is a lot closer if they are Fat haters. If they are on the other side of the fence and are Fat Accepters then womens preference tend to be a lot wider range of weights than men.

William







moonvine said:


> That's interesting. I've found that most women don't have a preference that is written in stone, as opposed to most men. I have a preference for guys of a football linebacker body type - I'm hesitant to call it fat, though probably most people would. I've dated many sizes of men, though, and been attracted to more. When I think of the ideal man for me I don't really think in terms of physicalities, but in personality traits and interests. Since I run a cat rescue, if a guy came along who I thought was super hot, but was allergic to cats, that wouldn't work out well at all.


----------



## lemmink (Dec 28, 2006)

moonvine said:


> That's interesting. I've found that most women don't have a preference that is written in stone, as opposed to most men.



Me too. I also polled a bunch of my friends, and a very small percentage of them wanted thin guys (even less wanted muscular ones)... they liked chubby or average blokes in general. I think about 50 people answered my poll in one way or another - none were from Dimensions - so I figure that's a pretty decent standard.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Dec 30, 2006)

estrata said:


> I agree, men seem much more adamant about their preference. I suppose it harkens back to those proto-human days when the men just picked the women they wanted and went for it, and women didnt really have any say in the matter. Men were the ones to choose the "genes" they wanted to mate with, so naturally their preferences will be stronger than womens. And thats probably why there are so fewer FFAs than FAs on these types of boards  women just arent as inclined as men to have a really strong desire for one type over another, our desires are more sedate and not "written in stone", and therefor we don't have such a need to talk about them in forums.
> 
> I have a theory for everything.



Well, you're above all height issues for women so you might say so, but in reality, I can only snicker at this.


----------



## Laina (Dec 30, 2006)

AZ_Wolf said:


> Well, you're above all height issues for women so you might say so, but in reality, I can only snicker at this.



...are you slapping at her for something, or is that just internet (lack of) tonality?


----------



## Ms. Marvel (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't know about "skinny" but I finally stopped lurking and signed up for an account to post stuff.


----------



## Tad (Jan 3, 2007)

Ms. Marvel said:


> I don't know about "skinny" but I finally stopped lurking and signed up for an account to post stuff.



Welcome to the forums! I think I've seen you in chat once or twice, but not positive?

-Ed


----------



## Jackoblangada (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome! The more the better..or merrier...merrier. I like that better


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jan 3, 2007)

Well if you like skinny FFAs then keep looking because I found one. Well I should say she found me. She doesn't post on here, but she looked at my pictures a lot. I am very happy she contacted me first.


----------



## growingman (Jan 3, 2007)

extra_fat_guy said:


> Well if you like skinny FFAs then keep looking because I found one. Well I should say she found me. She doesn't post on here, but she looked at my pictures a lot. I am very happy she contacted me first.



Great to hear. Gongrats! This always makes me feel good about my chances too.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jan 3, 2007)

growingman said:


> Great to hear. Gongrats! This always makes me feel good about my chances too.



Thanks. Just keep looking, and you can find a hot woman like I did.


----------



## Danyull (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm skinny to the max..Truely..I have muscle weight though =]

I one day wish to be a BHM so I can please the women on here. But I'm currently gaining at 3lbs a week. It is difficul for someone like me, I have a huge metabolism, and lack of ability to stick to a diet >.o


----------



## skinnygrl (Jan 4, 2007)

I am a slim FFA, and Im new here Id say Im slim and fit. I m about 6´2" and 115 lbs/ 1.62 52kg


----------



## Jack Secret (Jan 8, 2007)

I feel you, dawg. I've always been a stringy sort of guy due to my metabolism as well. I've always been a constant eater... and lots of it but it appears my body doesn't want to 'soften' up any. I'm literally bone and (quite impressive... to be vain) defined muscle. 

Like it actually BOTHERS me or something... HAR-HAR-HAR. I kinda dig the fact I'm thin... Some folks find my slimmer attributes, ah, handy at times!

j-c





Danyull said:


> I'm skinny to the max..Truely..I have muscle weight though =]
> 
> I one day wish to be a BHM so I can please the women on here. But I'm currently gaining at 3lbs a week. It is difficul for someone like me, I have a huge metabolism, and lack of ability to stick to a diet >.o


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 8, 2007)

skinnygrl said:


> I am a slim FFA, and Im new here Id say Im slim and fit. I m about 6´2" and 115 lbs/ 1.62 52kg



I'm hoping the "6" was a typo???? 6'2" and 115lbs is WAY less than skinny.


----------



## estrata (Jan 9, 2007)

AZ_Wolf said:


> Well, you're above all height issues for women so you might say so, but in reality, I can only snicker at this.



I'm not totally sure what he meant by that, but it's true I’m not attracted to guys that are shorter than me.

Saying that, all of my previous bfs before my hubby were shorter. One was actually over a foot shorter. Now that musta looked odd. 

And if a guy was 400lbs and 5" tall... well, that just means the 400lbs shows a lot better!

So my theory stands. Or at least sits with good posture. HaHA!


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Jan 9, 2007)

estrata said:


> So my theory stands. HaHA!



With women taller than the men, sure.

Thing is, we left the caves about 10,000 years ago. News flash.  

Yes, it looks bad that I still fight this fight, but if I were to be here and post that I want "No woman with less than a DD cup" you'd all but regard me as trash. Bra size in women is as much controllable as height in men.

But I feel nothing good in posting this, since I know it is true.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 9, 2007)

skinnygrl said:


> I am a slim FFA, and Im new here Id say Im slim and fit. I m about 6´2" and 115 lbs/ 1.62 52kg



Hi Skinnygirl, where You are from? From Europe? 



For AnnMarie, 1,62 m is nearly 5'4" and for this 52 kg sounds very beautiful...


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah, depending on the brand, style ('relaxed', 'regular', 'snug', etc.) I can fit in anything from a 38 to a 42. I have big thighs though, so 38s definitely have to be 'relaxed' fit - and I once tried on a pair of 'slim fit' 42s that wouldn't go over my 'chunky' thighs!

fat hiker



Phalloidium said:


> In some men's pants I fit a 38, in others, I fit a 34, though usually it's fairly consistent.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Jan 17, 2007)

rabbitislove said:


> I feel her pain.


So do I.



rabbitislove said:


> Anyway, my diet sucks and Im iron deficiant. I also live in a cold apartment in Michigan. There is no denying having a BHM around to sleep next to is like a space heater one can cuddle with.


I'm in the northwest m'self, but I know how that goes. (Big guys hear things from me about body heat.)

-Qit


----------



## BHM in Minneapolis (Jan 21, 2007)

Qit el-Remel said:


> So do I.
> 
> 
> I'm in the northwest m'self, but I know how that goes. (Big guys hear things from me about body heat.)
> ...


That is a great cartoon-

I think a lot of people, if not most have felt her pain in one form or another (I know that I have) We are not ever going to be all things to all people. I think we just need to accept and like who we are-and more importantly be ready for someone (and accept them) when they do come along. None of us should feel ashamed of who we are and what we want out of life-whatever it is. It is our life after all! Why settle? I realize that is easier said than done, but I think it's the only way to be happy. 

I have spent most of my adult life with people telling me "someday you'll find someone who will appreciate you"-we'll yes, that is true (I hope) , but our bodies are us-or at least the physical manifestation, and people have preferences. I think what I am trying to say is that intolerance, bigotry, meanness or open hatred is always wrong-(be it for any body type, height, fitness level, skin color, hair color, age, race, etc...) But that ones personal preferences are their own choices-and must be respected. I certainly wouldn't want someone to be making my choices for me!

Now sometimes that means we sit home alone, sometimes that means we decide loneliness is worse than compromise-so we do, sometimes we make personal changes to get what we want, and sometimes we even find just what we want without doing any of the above! I think this is true for everyone-not just those of us who find ourselves at Dimensions for one reason or another.

One other thing-about the body heat. I just want to say how good it is to hear that it's a good thing for some! I have always been self-conscious and apologetic about it-I have always lived in the upper midwest-having just moved from Michigan-and have often been teased by my friends for "fogging" up the car windows on a cold winter morning. I was just never putting it to good use!

Paul


----------



## scarcity (Jan 21, 2007)

Lotsachub2006 said:


> Hey folks, a BHM here and was just curious as to how many FFAs would consider themselves "skinny" and what most appeals to them about having a BHM cuddling next to them....
> 
> J.



I'm 5'1 and 103 pounds, so I'm skinny.

I've never been with a BHM but fantasize it from time to time 

I guess what would most appeal to me was the feeling of the soft skin touching a lot of my body, the shared body heat, feeling incredibly safe in the arms of a large man, seeing my mans weakness in the flesh  And yes, as someone stated earlier; the contrast between me and my soft man, being so tiny and fragile compared to him. 

I should stop now.... it's getting quite hot in here


----------



## fat_viking_bloke (Jan 21, 2007)

Man, I love karate. But more so i love the whole juxtaposition of sizes when it comes to a bhm and a slim woman together. Unfortunately I find that being a bhm makes it difficult to meet women freely, we definately operate within a niche market.


----------



## PagalDesi4Life (Jan 21, 2007)

scarcity said:


> I'm 5'1 and 103 pounds, so I'm skinny.
> 
> I've never been with a BHM but fantasize it from time to time
> 
> ...



hmmmm ya just might have given me a reason to visit iceland....ive never been there before lol


----------



## missaf (Jan 22, 2007)

Did someone say skinnny FFAs?


----------



## scarcity (Jan 22, 2007)

PagalDesi4Life said:


> hmmmm ya just might have given me a reason to visit iceland....ive never been there before lol



If you come, I could use you to make my boyfriend jealous. Then he'd maybe see that FAT is GOOOOOD (and gain a few...)


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Jan 25, 2007)

scarcity said:


> If you come, I could use you to make my boyfriend jealous. Then he'd maybe see that FAT is GOOOOOD (and gain a few...)



Sounds risky....He might ask you along a walking tour of some of the lava fields.


----------



## scarcity (Jan 25, 2007)

AZ_Wolf said:


> Sounds risky....He might ask you along a walking tour of some of the lava fields.



What would we do there? :doh:


----------



## calauria (Jan 25, 2007)

Gee, I'm Bi, also, but not thin.


----------



## fishhat (Jan 25, 2007)

missaf said:


> Did someone say skinnny FFAs?



this page is so cute!!! thanks!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 26, 2007)

Buffetbelly said:


> You're right, of course, but remember that this site historically has been for thin men attracted to fat women. The BHM that come here are mostly here because they like BBW's, and then discover that their second identity as BHM matters, too. So the BHM here are not going to be representative of BHM elsewhere in cyberspace or in reality.
> 
> Thin FFA's: Go to a comic book convention or computer science conference where vast herds of BHM congregate. Hit on a random BHM. How often do you hear "Yuk! Get away, you are too skinny!" I'd be very surprised if you hear it at all. The BHM I know in real life prefer skinny women, just like most men.



I'm a BHM! I came to this site not because of an attraction to BBW's but because I'm a BHM!
I thought that this site, although originally dedicated to the BBW's, is now focused on all people of largesse. I actually happen to be attracted to thin women but that's neither here nor there. I'm just happy that I was able to find a site where everyone is basically an equal as to their thinking in terms of their sizes and their acceptance thereof.


----------



## littlelily (Jan 28, 2007)

That descrbes me ... I'm a tiny FFA. I dance prof..so...I have to stay pretty small...I'm happily married to a BHM around 360lbs..I like the contrast...


----------



## judochop (Jan 28, 2007)

I have to applaud you and all who have for posting a picture here. So many are afraid to. I admire the confidence especially since you said you were shy.

there is something cool about the combination of confidence and shyness. Its the opposite of insecure and cocky.

:bow:


----------



## littlelily (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh thanks

I'm actually very shy, but definitely not sheepish about my preferences..:wubu: 

I guess I'm pretty much 'out' lol, so why not post a pic?


----------



## Girly (Jan 28, 2007)

I am NOT skinny but I don't think I'd win any points with the BBW admirers here either...except for maybe my, um, rack. I'm a 36DD. But I'm a curvy size 10/12, pretty average, and feel best when I'm an 8/10 (I had a baby...still trying to get back to my best body).

Anyway, my fetish has nothing to do with my own body at all. And it's only secondarily about the guy's body (and it's all belly for me--I don't really get into fat anywhere else). It's all about the sense of indulgence for me, that some guy is letting himself eat and drink whatever he wants...that he loves to feel full...:eat2: It's so much more about that sense of pleasure than the body itself...

Does this make me a _girl_ (in that girls are supposedly less objectifying)?


----------



## judochop (Jan 28, 2007)

I think it just makes it more meaningful. If the mental connection is there between two people then its more than just a visual thing. 

but nothing wrong with the visuals either...
:wubu:


----------



## littlelily (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to say: I'm 5'3" and 105...so, thin, but not skinny per se. 

I completely agree that there has to be a mental connection, and an emotional/loving relationship FIRST...After all, looks and attraction are all well and good, but real love is a far deeper matter.

but I was talking specifically about erotic attraction. (Realities of relationships aside) I love being super tiny and fit while my husband is nice and cuddly and round...

The happy fact that I love him more than anybody on this planet, or that despite our bodies being opposites- we have truly connected souls cut from the same cloth...well that just makes me the luckiest little girl around...:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 29, 2007)

littlelily said:


> Oh, I forgot to say: I'm 5'3" and 105...so, thin, but not skinny per se.
> 
> I completely agree that there has to be a mental connection, and an emotional/loving relationship FIRST...After all, looks and attraction are all well and good, but real love is a far deeper matter.
> 
> ...



*I'm happy that you are living MY TOTAL FANTASY LIVE...and make it work on all levels...you give this girl something to dream about...ONE DAY*


----------



## littlelily (Jan 29, 2007)

> I'm happy that you are living MY TOTAL FANTASY LIVE...and make it work on all levels...you give this girl something to dream about...ONE DAY



Aw- that's so sweet of you to say!

But of course you'll live that fantasy... just look at all the hot boys on here HDANGEL15...you'll find your pudgy prince someday soon, I have no doubt!

I swear if I wasn't married....there are more than a few I'd like to cuddle with around these parts. .. Tee hee! :wubu:


----------



## escapist (Jan 30, 2007)

So many great FFA's here. I think I'm big into the contrast too. The fact that I'm 6'3" 400 lbs makes it a huge contrast normally....Now I just need to find the FFA's in Vegas.


----------



## bigbelly-love (Apr 14, 2007)

nice quote!!



Karebr12 said:


> I think you nailed it... at least for me. I love a guy who can make me feel small and delicate, which somehow, in my mind, equates to more feminine.
> LOVE IT!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 14, 2007)

I have to agree with Missaf- one of the few times in my life that I don't feel like a huge round oaf is in the presence of a man bigger than myself


----------



## Scrubbed_In (Apr 15, 2007)

rabbitislove said:


> I also live in a cold apartment in Michigan. There is no denying having a BHM around to sleep next to is like a space heater one can cuddle with.



Nothing wrong with a nice place in Michigan. I may be moving there this summer if all things go well. *crossing fingers!* 

That's a great analogy. I love my space heater.... If it was a cuddly FA (small, medium, or large - for the record!) I'd be all set!:smitten:


----------



## one_shy_writer (Apr 15, 2007)

I shall now take this time to say... I am in Michigan, and it is WAY WAY WAY TOO COLD! Someone come keep me warm, dammit...


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm uber tiny. Like 100 pounds of nothingness. The fact that I even have boobs is pretty cool. Hahah. 
But I love being small, cuz it makes everyone look bigger in comparison. So guys that aren't attractive (a.k.a. aren't fat), look bigger than they actually are. 
And of course guys who are fat... just look even bigger/sexier in comparison to me. 

*skips off and day-dreams about guys >5x heavier than her* :wubu:


----------



## love dubh (Apr 15, 2007)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I'm uber tiny. Like 100 pounds of nothingness. The fact that I even have boobs is pretty cool. Hahah.
> But I love being small, cuz it makes everyone look bigger in comparison. So guys that aren't attractive (a.k.a. aren't fat), look bigger than they actually are.
> And of course guys who are fat... just look even bigger/sexier in comparison to me.
> 
> *skips off and day-dreams about guys >5x heavier than her* :wubu:



I must tell you that you are beautiful. And you look good with a Monroe, when most chicks with it look...howdoyousay....really dumb.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Apr 15, 2007)

love dubh said:


> I must tell you that you are beautiful. And you look good with a Monroe, when most chicks with it look...howdoyousay....really dumb.



*blush*
haha, thank you. :blush: 
silly.


----------



## GPL (Apr 16, 2007)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I'm uber tiny. Like 100 pounds of nothingness. The fact that I even have boobs is pretty cool. Hahah.
> But I love being small, cuz it makes everyone look bigger in comparison. So guys that aren't attractive (a.k.a. aren't fat), look bigger than they actually are.
> And of course guys who are fat... just look even bigger/sexier in comparison to me.
> 
> *skips off and day-dreams about guys >5x heavier than her* :wubu:



You look beautiful with your 100lbs, hun:wubu: I usually love the really big girls, but you can change our minds with your appearence. Sexy girl indeed!!

I understand how you feel about fantasizing about a guy 5 times heavier than you are. I have the same feeling about girls. Ok, not 5 times heavier than me, since I'm already almost twice your size, hehe. Although I am not a BHM I do like to check out this forum every now and then... lol. How comes?


----------



## scarcity (Apr 17, 2007)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I'm uber tiny. Like 100 pounds of nothingness. The fact that I even have boobs is pretty cool. Hahah.
> But I love being small, cuz it makes everyone look bigger in comparison. So guys that aren't attractive (a.k.a. aren't fat), look bigger than they actually are.
> And of course guys who are fat... just look even bigger/sexier in comparison to me.
> 
> *skips off and day-dreams about guys >5x heavier than her* :wubu:



Have I found my long lost twin???


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 17, 2007)

As a native to Las Vegas, we just don't grow that big here in the southwest. I'm a 3/4 or 5/6 depending on the designer. 

I'm Still not accustomed to cuddling as much as boyfriend likes but I just love to rub his thick legs and grab and smack his extra juicy butt, and perhaps sneak in a couple of bites from time to time.:eat2: MMMMMM DEElicous.


----------



## Tad (Apr 17, 2007)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I'm uber tiny. Like 100 pounds of nothingness. The fact that I even have boobs is pretty cool. Hahah.
> But I love being small, cuz it makes everyone look bigger in comparison. So guys that aren't attractive (a.k.a. aren't fat), look bigger than they actually are.
> And of course guys who are fat... just look even bigger/sexier in comparison to me.
> 
> *skips off and day-dreams about guys >5x heavier than her* :wubu:



So the whole phrase 'cute as a button' might have been invented to describe you....hope you don't mind being described that way.

And I love that you think in terms of guys several multiples of your weight--what a concept!

-Ed


----------



## Vrai (May 18, 2007)

Lotsachub2006 said:


> Hey folks, a BHM here and was just curious as to how many FFAs would consider themselves "skinny" and what most appeals to them about having a BHM cuddling next to them....
> 
> J.



I'm one of the skinny ones. I like being skinny as much as I adore BHMs, to be clear on that. I quite like how I am, as I think everyone should enjoy their preferred body type.

What's appealing about a BHM? Well, aside from the fact that BHM's are in general usually very nice and interesting guys... I find lots of things attractive about the large male body. It's my idea of masculinity for a guy to be big, and unashamed of that. I like someone with a lot of sensual flesh for our mutual enjoyment, and a big appetite for pleasure of all sorts. That's the type of guy that I want to cuddle.


----------



## DionysusVoice (Jul 21, 2007)

It so warms my heart. All my life I've adored the idea of opposites attract . . .me, a 6' 330lb giant with a 5'-5'4" 100-140lb sweetheart in my arms . . . the idea of it drives me insane! What you said, Vrai, really struck a chord in me (About BHM's being very masculine) . . . tiny women always struck me as ultra-feminine, and thus a natural match is made.

Anyway, thank you, sooo much, for letting me know my dream isn't necessarily an impossible one. -wipes tear from eye-


----------



## DionysusVoice (Jul 21, 2007)

Forgot to mention . . . I always thought one of the sexiest scenes in recent cinema was in the original Shrek, when Fiona was trying to get the arrow out of his butt. Shrek rolls over at one point and she winds up laying on top of him . . . 

. . . am I the only big guy who loves the feeling of a little lady lying on top of him? Another feeling that drives me NUTS!!!


----------



## Solarbip (Jul 22, 2007)

DionysusVoice said:


> Forgot to mention . . . I always thought one of the sexiest scenes in recent cinema was in the original Shrek, when Fiona was trying to get the arrow out of his butt. Shrek rolls over at one point and she winds up laying on top of him . . .
> 
> . . . am I the only big guy who loves the feeling of a little lady lying on top of him? Another feeling that drives me NUTS!!!





I <33333333 lil women. They can do no wrong in my eyes.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jul 22, 2007)

Solarbip said:


> I <33333333 lil women. They can do no wrong in my eyes.



AGREED!!!!!


----------



## DionysusVoice (Jul 22, 2007)

Okay, then! Since it's agreed there's a portion of us BHM's who adore little women, I thought I'd just write an appreciation piece (especially since I know some of you little ladies feel a bit intimidated amongst the BBW's)

Your stature is short, but I can see you behind a dozen tall women.
Your breasts may be small, but they speak of delicate femininity.
Slim arms, hard thighs, and a tight belly that I can kiss for hours . . .
You feel no need to scream that you're a woman, but speak it with a soft whisper that can be heard by one who can listen.
So tiny compared to me, but the contrast is _so_ irresistable.
I long to hold you in my strong arms, seat you in my soft lap, or feel you lounge on my body like a warm couch.
You're not skinny, you're delicate.
You're not child-like, you're a subtle woman.
You're not unnoticed by me, for I see and admire each one of you that crosses my sight.
You're a little lady, a slim goddess, a playful nymph, a tiny fairie.
And I adore each and every single one of you, with a passion and desire that most women can only dream of having.

- Dionysus, writing on the fly


----------



## Solarbip (Jul 22, 2007)

My "ideal" choice, if I could choose that is. Is a skinny chick with lil tits and a fat ole butt. 


But humor, intelligence, and personality are definitely above all.


----------



## DionysusVoice (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL, I'd agree, but for one thing . . . I think I'm one of the few guys left who _loves_ tight little asses       (*OOH!* I could nibble them and bite them all weekend long!!!!)


----------



## Solarbip (Jul 22, 2007)

DionysusVoice said:


> LOL, I'd agree, but for one thing . . . I think I'm one of the few guys left who _loves_ tight little asses       (*OOH!* I could nibble them and bite them all weekend long!!!!)





Heh, I don't care what size the ass or tits are as long as she's not a BBW. 



I do NOT hate BBWs, they're just not my type. PLEASE nobody think I'm hating on BBWs. Every chick in my family is a BBW and I <33333 my family with all my heart. They're my world.


----------



## Vrai (Jul 22, 2007)

DionysusVoice said:


> Okay, then! Since it's agreed there's a portion of us BHM's who adore little women, I thought I'd just write an appreciation piece (especially since I know some of you little ladies feel a bit intimidated amongst the BBW's)





That is so sweet of you to share that. It's really touching to hear about big guys out there who return our admiration for them.

Thank you!


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jul 22, 2007)

I had that, I had the perfect girl and I let her go. Cheers to me for being an idiot!!!!

I'm drinking pear Palinka (expensive stuff), it will kill me so lets drink!!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm in the same boat as you guys. I like skinnier girls with moderate to large butts. I'm talking on a purely physical level that's what I'm into.


----------



## DionysusVoice (Jul 22, 2007)

rocczilla said:


> I'm in the same boat as you guys. I like skinnier girls with moderate to large butts. I'm talking on a purely physical level that's what I'm into.



Aye. Let it be known my perfect partner isn't physical, but also has to give me some intellectual & emotional stimulation too . . .

. . . but a tight body & cute ass are a good start!


----------



## DionysusVoice (Jul 25, 2007)

Vrai said:


> That is so sweet of you to share that. It's really touching to hear about big guys out there who return our admiration for them.
> 
> Thank you!



Well, if you liked that, then you'll _love_ this: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26592

It's a piece of erotica I wrote recently . . .

. . . and I promise this is the last message I'll write pitching it.


----------



## Britannia (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm definitely a skinny chick, I'm 5' 7.5" and 117 lbs...

I like how a BHM's arms wrap around me, like he's hugging himself... it's so warm and sweet and I feel protected =)


----------



## mollycoddles (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm a skinny FFA, but I like the ladies. So I can't really answer your question


----------



## BHMluver (Jan 6, 2008)

DionysusVoice said:


> Forgot to mention . . . I always thought one of the sexiest scenes in recent cinema was in the original Shrek, when Fiona was trying to get the arrow out of his butt. Shrek rolls over at one point and she winds up laying on top of him . . .
> 
> . . . am I the only big guy who loves the feeling of a little lady lying on top of him? Another feeling that drives me NUTS!!!



Hmmm, interesting....my hubby is always trying to pull me up on top of him. Even if I'm just walking by he'll be, "Oh please lay on me...just for 10 seconds even." Maybe there is something more to this than meets the eye - thought he was just has clingy episodes.


----------



## Molly (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm not skinny. But I am slender. Basically, I am strong, curvy and tall 5'9''... Besides just being completely smitten with larger men, I don't think it would be reasonable for me to be with a smaller guy... I'd be too rough with them. My big boy is tough.


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 7, 2008)

I tend to fit into a size four-eight depending on how much water weight I carry and which brand of pants I buy. I'm around 139 lbs but that is completely in my chest sadly.

I guess I'm considered 'moderate' not thin. A bit on the untoned side but working on toning up a bit.


----------



## cammy (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm slender but curvy - size 4 in "real deal" couture. There is nothing that compares to cuddling up to my guy of size - I just melt right in.


----------



## numble (Jan 7, 2008)

cammy said:


> I'm slender but curvy - size 4 in "real deal" couture. There is nothing that compares to cuddling up to my guy of size - I just melt right in.


Yummy hehehe


----------



## Kazak (Jan 8, 2008)

The Cookie Faerie said:


> I tend to fit into a size four-eight depending on how much water weight I carry and which brand of pants I buy. I'm around 139 lbs but that is completely in my chest sadly.
> 
> I guess I'm considered 'moderate' not thin. A bit on the untoned side but working on toning up a bit.


 139lb chest sounds good to me : ) i like women from skinny to chubby.


----------



## psychiatryst22 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm definitely pretty thin at 5'5" and ~ 105lb but i'm proportionate and surprisingly have boobs


----------



## Jackoblangada (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm with Dionysis...i love being climbed on by a smaller woman.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jan 15, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm hoping the "6" was a typo???? 6'2" and 115lbs is WAY less than skinny.



Yep, I once worked at the firehouse with a fellow named John who was 6'2" and weighed 165 pounds. He was so thin he resembled Ichabod Crane. The other firemen nicknamed him "Blade".


----------



## Eroica86 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hm, I'm pretty small.. 5'3 and 95 lbs. 
I like BHMs because:
1. The contrast is really nice! I feel more feminine around bigger guys.
2. There's nothing like hugging a big soft warm man. 
- . . . . with muscular guys .. hugs feel like being crushed by a waffle iron. 
hugs with BHMs are like teddy bears 
3. The general shape of a belly on a guy is really just the sweetest thing. I feel like society today really shuns bellies on anyone. So it's kind of like a taboo to enjoy it, and to be able to touch one seems more exciting. 
4. Touching a belly is exciting.
5. I've also found a trend in personality compatibility with myself and larger men, so it just encourages the interest!


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome, and your replies and reasonings are so good but.....21 y/o! So the UFOs haven't taken you away yet, this is why you're posting here. :doh:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 12, 2008)

Eroica86 said:


> Hm, I'm pretty small.. 5'3 and 95 lbs.
> I like BHMs because:
> 1. The contrast is really nice! I feel more feminine around bigger guys.
> 2. There's nothing like hugging a big soft warm man.
> ...



Aw, you're adorable. You can touch my belly anytime lol.


----------



## ntwp (Feb 12, 2008)

Eroica86 said:


> I like BHMs because:
> 1. The contrast is really nice! I feel more feminine around bigger guys.
> 2. There's nothing like hugging a big soft warm man.
> - . . . . with muscular guys .. hugs feel like being crushed by a waffle iron.
> ...



Couldn't have said it better myself. But I will add. That is a very valid point about hugging a muscular guy. Not the same, at all! I've had friends who think that me liking "big guys" meant muscular or that if I like the "bigness" of fat guys, why not go for a muscular guy instead of my handsome, fat (not a bad word!) man? I had trouble explaining that it doesn't satisfy the same need. Fluffy, chubby, soft-- that is what I'm all about, and muscular just doesn't cut it!


----------



## Fatgator (Feb 13, 2008)

I never understood why people equate hugging a big guy with a muscular one...as a big guy myself, I know how soft I am lol...I would think muscular guys are uncomfortable to hug, they'd be like hugging a pillar or something.

Hugging a fat guy would be much better and softer...I mean if you think about it, all of you FFA's refer to us as big teddy bears...people like hugging stuffed animals right? We're bigger, better and (sometimes) softer...what more could you want?


----------



## Nightfire (Feb 13, 2008)

Fatgator said:


> ...
> Hugging a fat guy would be much better and softer...I mean if you think about it, all of you FFA's refer to us as big teddy bears...people like hugging stuffed animals right? We're bigger, better and (sometimes) softer...what more could you want?



Could not say it better myself, good show sir, good show.

Is it wrong of me to seek a petite mate?? Some may say so, I say I know what I want. May be the reason I stay single more than taken but if they can't accept me for me then I don't need them. So I'll be single until I can find that petite FFA I am seeking. (hint hint)


----------



## Fatgator (Feb 13, 2008)

Nothing wrong with wanting a petite mate. Nothing wrong with wanting a fat one. It's your preference.


----------



## boompoet (Feb 27, 2008)

:eat2:
Time for me to rant.... well, it's not a rant it's more a train of thought careening out of control down the topic mountain. Weeeeee!

Personal preference changes throughout history with different factors leading to different points of view. The world was much bigger long long ago and the gaps between societal tiers were vast. The thought of what is beautiful depended and depends on where one was from, what status they held and the ques other members of their level of society gave each other. Pale skin was attractive because it meant you weren't working in the field. Tan skin became attractive because it made one appear fit and healthy. The same can be said for girth. At one point, the nearly world wide view was that bigger men were more attractive because it meant not only that you had the money to feed yourself, but that you had enough to indulge. Your thin corseted wife on your arm was beautiful because she was pale and that meant she didn't have to work and she was dominated by your girth as evidenced by her size and tightly fitted clothing. (By the way, almost any woman looks good in a corset as far as I'm concerned.)

The long and short of it is this; society, the media, your friends, your religious beliefs, any social interaction you have tells you to think something is sexy. Society at large forces images of thin, toned people down our throats because that's what the makers of media are PAID to do. No one here has allowed it to effect what they find attractive and that is a beautiful thing. 

Finally, I'd like to share what I find attractive, purely from a physical stand point, as all the women I've read posts from have been spiritually gorgeous. I like, what my friends say, is a woman I could accidentally break. My mom said that when I was in college I liked dead girls who were pale with dark hair and light colored eyes. My last girlfriend could be described as bucksome or voluptuous. I find a lot of things attractive in a woman, but I prefer small women, 5 ft to 55' or so, waifishly to athletically built with dark hair and fair skin. I try not to discriminate, however. Just to name a few I've noticed on here who fall into my category (sorry if I put you on the spot), Eroica86, Britanni, MaryElizabethAntoinette. They don't build them like you guys down here. Mostly in the south is big hair, bleach blond, and a distinct lack of intellect, usually with about 10 kids by the time they're 16. More's the pitty for me.


----------



## kittymahlberg (Jun 25, 2008)

lucyp said:


> Hmm. Yeeeah, I guess I'd count as skinny. I'm about 5'1" and 100 pounds. Here in NZ I'm a size 8, but in the US that'd be about a size 2. Size 8 is not rare here in NZ, lots and lots of very small, short, petite women here. Maybe you short BHMs might try looking outside of the US? =)
> 
> From over on another part of the forum here I found this bit describing us skinny girls and wee little women:
> 
> ...




I'm replying a bit late in the game, but I couldn't agree with you more. Here in the States, I'm usually the smallest size they've got--and sometimes not even that! It's darned inconvenient. Like you, my size is in the genes. Trying to gain makes me physically sick. And, yes, I've gotten used to my parents worrying that I might be a closet anorexic. I don't care anymore. I eat what I feel like eating and exercise a little every day because I enjoy it.

I didn't find the quote all that offensive (though I can see how some would), if only because I feel like all those beautiful women deserve to get a little of their own back. Considering all they have to put up with, a skinny mini like me doesn't mind taking a few knocks. 

Most of us recognize that everyone has their own preferences, despite what the media try to tell us. If someone doesn't like my figure because I'm too skinny, I know there are people out there who do. And vice versa. The main thing is confidence, because it's healthy, and because many of the guys I've talked to appreciate that in a woman, no matter what her size.

~.Kitty.~


----------



## xm41 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm glad there are so many small FFA's. I came here looking for small FFA's. This is the only place on the net that I know of where small FAA's hang out 
(other than the BHC that is). I really wish I knew of others. I sure as hell wish I knew of one in real life. 

I have never had the fortune of meeting a FFA in real life. Sometimes I fear that I will die alone never having met one. I wish it was easier for us big guys. All my life I was trained to think that no woman would ever want me. I got that message loud and clear from both family and friends. Its nice to know different.

I'm not hating on BBW's I come from a family of BBW's and I love them dearly. It's just not what I'm attracted to.

Ron
http://www.myspace.com/xm41


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 26, 2008)

FFAs big and small are welcome as far as I'm concerned. It's been too long since I've had a warm body pressed up against mine...

*Scurries off to creep on the BHM experiences thread*


----------



## jujuspice93 (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm.....kind of little? I guess compared to others I'm not but I'm 5'2 and a 110 pounds, but I'm very active (more due to ADHD and the inability to sit down for long periods of time than discipline). I'm also attractive to all guys. I know some FFA's can't see themselves with a scrawny or a muscular guy, but I'm pretty easy going in my preferences. I'd rather have a scrawny bean pole who can dress great, is incredible confident, has a great personality, and is fairly intelligent than an unconfident, shy, and not very bright BHM (and vice versa - no generalizations here). BUT! I do know that I always love bigger guys probably because of their size, how fun it is to cuddle them, and how much they can eat. Also, when you walk around the city or go somewhere with a BHM, no one will give you any trouble. They our own knights in shining armor with the sweetest smiles. That and everything is better bigger.


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm pretty small i guess at 97lbs... i love feeding my man up he is 3 times heavier than myself and i LOVE the size difference. :wubu:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Oct 23, 2008)

97lbs is definitely small I think my leg weighs 97lbs..well maybe not, but yea that's pretty teeny


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 24, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> I'm pretty small i guess at 97lbs... i love feeding my man up he is 3 times heavier than myself and i LOVE the size difference. :wubu:



I wish I had a gorgeous gal like you to feed me...


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 24, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> 97lbs is definitely small I think my leg weighs 97lbs..well maybe not, but yea that's pretty teeny



Lol :happy: I love the way my other half just scoops me up it's cute.



Ninja Glutton said:


> I wish I had a gorgeous gal like you to feed me...



Aww :blush: thanks x


----------



## djudex (Oct 24, 2008)

Teeny tiny women are a good thing and far less breakable than one would think. I had a girlfriend who was 4'11 and 95 lbs. (myself being 6'7) and there were a few times she almost broke me! The funsized girls are a lot of fun since you can pick them up and toss them around willy-nilly.

That being said tall women are good too but as a ogre I probably have a more unique perspective on that as I can pick them up and toss them around as well. I also dated at one point a gal who was 5'11 and she was quite surprised and more than delighted to find that I could scoop her up in one arm and carry her around.


----------



## Hole (Oct 24, 2008)

Lotsachub2006 said:


> Hey folks, a BHM here and was just curious as to how many FFAs would consider themselves "skinny" and what most appeals to them about having a BHM cuddling next to them....
> 
> J.




I'm don't label myself a FFA but I am in love with a BHM. :wubu:I detest when people wonder why I'm him because of his size. I find him incredibly sexy and that's what matters. I hate it when he tries to starve himself ocassionally. I tell him he's a man and he needs his food!

I'm not skinny by the way. I'm very much a average sized girl who has had struggles with weight. I've been big and small. 

My fiance hates his stomach but I actually love his big belly.:wubu: I love laying there in bed rubbing it.The softeness of it ..<3 I love his thick thighs too. I just love how much bigger he is than me. It makes me feel feminine. Protected even.I love how when we make love he'll squish me sometimes. :smitten:I call him my cuddly wuddly bear. It's such a warm feeling to have his body on mine.


----------



## otherland78 (Oct 26, 2008)

have for us guys ( feeding them up 3 times fatter than you ) ;-) ?

really hmm i would like this imagination i wish one day i meet a lady who tries to fatten me up perhaps a little secretely but hmmm....


what a nice idea why you don´tlive in europe my dear?;-) argghh

have a nice sunday all :bow:


----------



## Cane (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah as a BHM I definitely don't discriminate against BBWs, have dated a couple, but I must admit there's something undeniably sexy about dating a comparatively skinny girl. Something about the contrast when I have my arms around her looking in the mirror is just plain hot. Rock on skinny FFAs lol.


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 30, 2008)

Cane said:


> Yeah as a BHM I definitely don't discriminate against BBWs, have dated a couple, but I must admit there's something undeniably sexy about dating a comparatively skinny girl. Something about the contrast when I have my arms around her looking in the mirror is just plain hot. Rock on skinny FFAs lol.



Lol i like that aspect. I love it when my other half holds me.. it's like he is hugging himself and i see us together... Particually on the side profile... he is like almost 2 and a half of me


----------



## Rowan (Oct 30, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> Lol i like that aspect. I love it when my other half holds me.. it's like he is hugging himself and i see us together... Particually on the side profile... he is like almost 2 and a half of me



well he's a lucky guy....you're wicked cute


----------



## WillSpark (Nov 5, 2008)

I have always loved being around smaller girls. I love the size difference. I actually think it may be genetic. All of my direct female family members are relatively to very short, and the guys who married them are 5'10 and up. Incidentally, tallness is more dominant than shortness, as my entire generation of relatives is as tall as our fathers as opposed to our mothers. Truly, I think I'm genetically, and a little big socially, predisposed to liking petite, traditionally attractive girls. Now if only I could find one like you nice (and gorgeous) ladies to spend my time with.


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 6, 2008)

Rowan said:


> well he's a lucky guy....you're wicked cute



Awwwww :blush: Thank you!


----------



## HopeF (Nov 6, 2008)

i am still pretty skinny! looking for friends....:kiss2:


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Nov 7, 2008)

HopeF said:


> i am still pretty skinny! looking for friends....:kiss2:



Friends and otherwise are not so hard here, just be honest and yourself.


----------



## Aru-Chan (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh! Right here! I guarantee you I shall remain petite with a love for chubby guys ;D ...Any takers?


----------



## shirmack (Nov 20, 2008)

Aru-Chan said:


> Oh! Right here! I guarantee you I shall remain petite with a love for chubby guys ;D ...Any takers?



Lol right here boo


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 20, 2008)

Aru-Chan said:


> Oh! Right here! I guarantee you I shall remain petite with a love for chubby guys ;D ...Any takers?



Oo, oo! Right here, hun!


----------



## Lavasse (Nov 20, 2008)

Aru-Chan said:


> Oh! Right here! I guarantee you I shall remain petite with a love for chubby guys ;D ...Any takers?



me me me oh oh oh pick me pick me ooh ohh ohh me me me


----------



## Lavasse (Nov 20, 2008)

Eroica86 said:


> Hm, I'm pretty small.. 5'3 and 95 lbs.
> I like BHMs because:
> 1. The contrast is really nice! I feel more feminine around bigger guys.
> 2. There's nothing like hugging a big soft warm man.
> ...



Where in MN are you from?


----------



## Cors (Nov 20, 2008)

DionysusVoice said:


> Okay, then! Since it's agreed there's a portion of us BHM's who adore little women, I thought I'd just write an appreciation piece (especially since I know some of you little ladies feel a bit intimidated amongst the BBW's)
> 
> Your stature is short, but I can see you behind a dozen tall women.
> Your breasts may be small, but they speak of delicate femininity.
> ...



Aw, sweetest thing I have read in a while! <3 

I am small but busty (37-23-32), so I am usually look too awkward and stripperish for those who enjoy tiny girls and not big enough for everyone else. ;(


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 20, 2008)

Cors said:


> Aw, sweetest thing I have read in a while! <3
> 
> I am small but busty (37-23-32), so I am usually look too awkward and stripperish for those who enjoy tiny girls and not big enough for everyone else. ;(



Personally, I think you look damn fine.


----------



## Cors (Nov 21, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Personally, I think you look damn fine.



Aw. I love the ladies, but you and your belly.. too cute! /pokes happily


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 21, 2008)

Cors said:


> Aw. I love the ladies, but you and your belly.. too cute! /pokes happily



That's too bad. We could make beautiful music together lol.


----------



## Weeze (Nov 21, 2008)

Cors said:


> Aw. I love the ladies



WELL then....

We're both from the same area.
Just come on over xD


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Nov 21, 2008)

Cors said:


> Aw, sweetest thing I have read in a while! <3
> 
> I am small but busty (37-23-32), so I am usually look too awkward and stripperish for those who enjoy tiny girls and not big enough for everyone else. ;(



Stripperish -- you're natural, so you had no control over it. Now, if you didn't like girls, I think most big guys would adore the fact that hugging you facing each other would be like two puzzle pieces meeting.


----------



## boompoet (Nov 26, 2008)

Cors said:


> Aw, sweetest thing I have read in a while! <3
> 
> I am small but busty (37-23-32), so I am usually look too awkward and stripperish for those who enjoy tiny girls and not big enough for everyone else. ;(




Sounds good to me.


----------



## Cors (Dec 1, 2008)

Aw, I felt that way because my exes (all of them bigger women) often harped about how I should either gain some weight or get a reduction. :/ 



Ninja Glutton said:


> That's too bad. We could make beautiful music together lol.



Happy to sing with you! 



krismiss said:


> WELL then....
> 
> We're both from the same area.
> Just come on over xD



Ooooo yay! <3 



AZ_Wolf said:


> Stripperish -- you're natural, so you had no control over it. Now, if you didn't like girls, I think most big guys would adore the fact that hugging you facing each other would be like two puzzle pieces meeting.



Cute way of putting it! I prefer boobs smushed against my chest but a warm tummy is always welcome. 



boompoet said:


> Sounds good to me.



;D


----------



## ChubbyFairy (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm a FA! And I'm Skinny! I'm weight only between 100-105 pounds... But I like see other people getting fat!:smitten: Also me I like being stuffing but I wouldn't gain weight! Or not much for the moment...


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome, ChubbyFairy. Always good to see new members!


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jan 29, 2011)

Whatever happened to this thread?:happy:
I think it is interesting to see the differences in size between two lovers


----------



## coriander (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmm...I'm not "skinny" at the moment - a size 8-10 whereas I was a size 6ish last summer. I'm also fairly tall, so some might consider me skinny, though. I wouldn't label myself as an FFA necessarily - I have dated a fat guy before, yes, but I don't have a single body type/build that I prefer. 
So yeah, that's me! :happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 29, 2011)

coriander said:


> Hmmm...I'm not "skinny" at the moment - a size 8-10 whereas I was a size 6ish last summer. I'm also fairly tall, so some might consider me skinny, though. I wouldn't label myself as an FFA necessarily - I have dated a fat guy before, yes, but I don't have a single body type/build that I prefer.
> So yeah, that's me! :happy:


*
curious if that's not your preference....what brought you here *


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jan 29, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> curious if that's not your preference....what brought you here *



Probably curiousity?
I'm not a BHM myself and am not into skinny chicks, but do love to check out this forum every now and then. Out of curiousity! Am I weird if I do?:happy: LOL


----------



## JulieD (Jan 29, 2011)

What the fuck?


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jan 29, 2011)

JulieD said:


> What the fuck?



Well, maybe I was not clear enough. Just forget about it!


----------



## big_heart_and_belly (Jan 29, 2011)

The female body is a beautiful thing in the eyes of a man. We do all have our preferences, likes, fetishes. I do like women that a slender with smaller chests. Dont know where the smaller chest thing came from. Grew up looking at my dads Playboy and Penthouse magazines those women were all well endowed. It must be that contrast thing again. lol Real glad I found this sight but need to find some FFAs in Illinois to cuddle with. 

View attachment me and beamer5.jpg


----------



## BigIzzy (Jan 29, 2011)

coriander's profile mentions expanding her mind, I'd guess the curiosity thing. On a side note related to the thread, she looks quite fetching!:wubu:


----------



## coriander (Jan 29, 2011)

BigIzzy said:


> coriander's profile mentions expanding her mind, I'd guess the curiosity thing. On a side note related to the thread, she looks quite fetching!:wubu:



Hehe, thanks. 

Well, I don't think the fact that I am attracted to all body types negates the fact that I like some fat guys, too.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 29, 2011)

there's a certain avatar here that reminds me of Melian . . . I don't know if that's good or bad.


----------



## Hole (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm slim but curvy with a little muscle from running. I'm 5'2 and 121 pounds.


----------



## JulieD (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldtimer76 said:


> Well, maybe I was not clear enough. Just forget about it!



Oh no, I'm sorry. I shouldn't have been all "what the fuck" about things. I guess I feel as if this board is not very bbw/ffa friendly. So, of course being a ssbbw/ffa, I tend to put my pissypants on and get all lame-o sometimes. By all means, carry on...there are many wonderful, smart, beautiful skinny ffas on here and they should be acknowledged. Again I'm sorry to all and just never mind me :blush::doh:


----------



## Zowie (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear. The eternal argument.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> there's a certain avatar here that reminds me of Melian . . . I don't know if that's good or bad.



*READ MY MIND and then some................*



Hole said:


> I'm slim but curvy with a little muscle from running. I'm 5'2 and 121 pounds.



*and your point is ....what exactly...*



JulieD said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry. I shouldn't have been all "what the fuck" about things. I guess I feel as if this board is not very bbw/ffa friendly. So, of course being a ssbbw/ffa, I tend to put my pissypants on and get all lame-o sometimes. By all means, carry on...there are many wonderful, smart, beautiful skinny ffas on here and they should be acknowledged. Again I'm sorry to all and just never mind me :blush::doh:



*DON"T go apologizing GF...stick to your FIRST thought, they are usually dead on......as for ms Coriander...i agree w/above...you were kinda vague...but different strokes and all that...and I LOVES ME A FAT BOY...back to gawking in the Lobby...seeing dese fat boys with their super baggy shirts to hide THE BEAUTY.......*


----------



## Hole (Jan 29, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *READ MY MIND and then some................*
> 
> 
> 
> *and your point is ....what exactly...*




My point is the same as the other ladies who posted their weight and height in this thread. Please ask them what their point is too. Maybe I got sucked in?


----------



## Cuddle-Bunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok, thought I would post this pic for all you BHM's that like your FFA's to be thin.

I think it's kinda cute! But in the end does it matter what size she is so long as she loves you? You are, after all, asking her to look beyond your size and weight... Just a little something to think about as FFA's seem to be a very rear breed. 

View attachment overweightmanG_450x329.jpg


----------



## djudex (Jan 29, 2011)

Cuddle-Bunny said:


> But in the end does it matter what size she is so long as she loves you? You are, after all, asking her to look beyond your size and weight... Just a little something to think about as FFA's seem to be a very rear breed.



I find this to be a fallacious argument as FFAs don't look past the size and weight, that's what they look for. A BHM finding a thinner woman attractive shouldn't be any more shocking or guilt-inducing than an FFA finding a heavy man attractive, that's just their preference.

I can understand why this thread garners the negative response it does but I don't think that BHMs who prefer thin women should be made to feel as though they aren't allowed to express that.


----------



## Zowie (Jan 29, 2011)

djudex said:


> I find this to be a fallacious argument as FFAs don't look past the size and weight, that's what they look for. A BHM finding a thinner woman attractive shouldn't be any more shocking or guilt-inducing than an FFA finding a heavy man attractive, that's just their preference.
> 
> I can understand why this thread garners the negative response it does but I don't think that BHMs who prefer thin women should be made to feel as though they aren't allowed to express that.



Truth. To each his own, but neither are better than the other.

*Canadian Hi-Five*


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 30, 2011)

People aren't so much threatened by preferences as much as when people say one is BETTER than the other. It might be better to the individual but making general sweeping statements is diving into dangerous territory.

I'm not interested in people who aren't interested in me so I don't take any of it personally. 

Taste is subjective.

FTR I LOVE my skinny FFA sisters!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 30, 2011)

Cuddle-Bunny said:


> Ok, thought I would post this pic for all you BHM's that like your FFA's to be thin.
> 
> I think it's kinda cute! But in the end does it matter what size she is so long as she loves you? You are, after all, asking her to look beyond your size and weight... Just a little something to think about as FFA's seem to be a very rear breed.



Put those two in Luchadore suits and it looks like he's about to smash her tailbone.


----------



## Cuddle-Bunny (Jan 30, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Put those two in Luchadore suits and it looks like he's about to smash her tailbone.



Agreed, It just looked like they were having fun... Lets hope he didn't drop her.


----------



## Cuddle-Bunny (Jan 30, 2011)

djudex said:


> I find this to be a fallacious argument as FFAs don't look past the size and weight, that's what they look for. A BHM finding a thinner woman attractive shouldn't be any more shocking or guilt-inducing than an FFA finding a heavy man attractive, that's just their preference.
> 
> I can understand why this thread garners the negative response it does but I don't think that BHMs who prefer thin women should be made to feel as though they aren't allowed to express that.



Sorry, you got me all wrong. If thin is your taste that's fine. There was no intention to offend anyone. My point was that yes, any FFA would be attacted to a BHM, but, wouldn't he want her to see who he was beyond just his physical appearance. It would be a great shame if nothing else about the him interested her other than his size and not very healthy as a relastionship. That is what I meant by seeing beyond... to the person underneath! 

There was no judgement as to weather an FFA should be thin or not. We all want people to look a little deeper than just the surface. Besides, I'm thin! I wasn't always and that made me understand that love is precious no matter the size of the package it comes in.

Please don't take any offence. Non was intended.


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jan 30, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry. I shouldn't have been all "what the fuck" about things. I guess I feel as if this board is not very bbw/ffa friendly. So, of course being a ssbbw/ffa, I tend to put my pissypants on and get all lame-o sometimes. By all means, carry on...there are many wonderful, smart, beautiful skinny ffas on here and they should be acknowledged. Again I'm sorry to all and just never mind me :blush::doh:



I know those skinny FFA's are smart, wonderful and very beautiful! No doubt about that:happy: I love the fact they belong to our community. I believe it is interesting for the opposite (FA who love BBW). We (FA and FFA) got lots in common:bow: I always get happy when checking out this board Hope I made myself clear :S


----------



## 6'7"540lbs (Jan 30, 2011)

djudex said:


> I find this to be a fallacious argument as FFAs don't look past the size and weight, that's what they look for. A BHM finding a thinner woman attractive shouldn't be any more shocking or guilt-inducing than an FFA finding a heavy man attractive, that's just their preference.
> 
> I can understand why this thread garners the negative response it does but I don't think that BHMs who prefer thin women should be made to feel as though they aren't allowed to express that.



Down Boy!  I got what she was on about without the explaination. What an over reaction! I didn't read anything in her original post about you should feel guilty for liking skinny chicks. It just wasn't there. 

I agree with Cuddlebunny. love is best when the person has made a effort to know you and not just fallen in love with your size! Its a valid point.:bow:

I have had someone into me just because I was big. She didn't care about anything else. It was vacuous and didn't last long. thank heavens!

Oh, by the way, Castingpearls.... you rock!


----------



## djudex (Jan 30, 2011)

Cuddle-Bunny said:


> Sorry, you got me all wrong. If thin is your taste that's fine ~ Please don't take any offence. Non was intended.



None taken, personal taste is just that; personal. I don't tend to get worked up.



6'7"540lbs;1660195 said:


> Down Boy!  I got what she was on about without the explaination. What an over reaction!



There wasn't an emotion attached to my statement, just my opinion on what was said. The way her statement read to me it said that BHMs should be able to look past the way a woman looks because she's looking past the way you look, I thought that was a fallacious statement and said so. No need to bust out the white knight gear son.


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 30, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Put those two in Luchadore suits and it looks like he's about to smash her tailbone.






You scare me sometimes, dog....


----------



## 6'7"540lbs (Jan 31, 2011)

djudex said:


> None taken, personal taste is just that; personal. I don't tend to get worked up.
> 
> 
> 
> There wasn't an emotion attached to my statement, just my opinion on what was said. The way her statement read to me it said that BHMs should be able to look past the way a woman looks because she's looking past the way you look, I thought that was a fallacious statement and said so. No need to bust out the white knight gear son.



Sounded like there was plenty of emotion behind your statement and you souned worked up to me. As for the white knight bit, thanks, its a long time since i fit in my armour.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 31, 2011)

Also, you've been here for what, five minutes? I hardly think you're an expert on how various posters express emotion. I thought it was a rational response. It's not like he took a flamethrower to her.


----------



## Melian (Jan 31, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Also, you've been here for what, five minutes? I hardly think you're an expert on how various posters express emotion. I thought it was a rational response. It's not like he took a flamethrower to her.



Yeah.....

Also, I don't think it's possible to get him really "worked up" over some random internet crap. I've met the guy and he's pretty damn chill.




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> there's a certain avatar here that reminds me of Melian . . . I don't know if that's good or bad.





HDANGEL15 said:


> *READ MY MIND and then some................*



Ha! At first glance, I actually thought someone posted a pic of me.....


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jan 31, 2011)

Melian said:


> Also, I don't think it's possible to get him really "worked up" over some random internet crap. I've met the guy and he's pretty damn chill.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 1, 2011)

I can't speak for all BHM, but remember that "skinny girl" is a matter of perspective. To me, any non-BBW is a "skinny girl" --i.e. under a dress size of 16.


----------



## JulieD (Feb 2, 2011)

Oldtimer76 said:


> I know those skinny FFA's are smart, wonderful and very beautiful! No doubt about that:happy: I love the fact they belong to our community. I believe it is interesting for the opposite (FA who love BBW). We (FA and FFA) got lots in common:bow: I always get happy when checking out this board Hope I made myself clear :S



CRYSTAL!:happy:


----------



## hbighappy (Feb 4, 2011)

Well me personally I have always dated and been with more petite thinner women dont get me wrong i like thicker women also but i have always been with thinner women only thick one was like 140 5ft 3inc but she was top heavy Double D top heavy but that was when i was like 17 since then all women i been with been in the 98 to 130 yes 98 lbs don't worry I fattened her up to 120 lol to but like I said I like thick women also just used to being with thinner women and when im with thin girl we look like the number 10


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 4, 2011)

I am a skinny FFA. Love me.


----------



## cakeboy (Feb 4, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> I am a skinny FFA. Love me.



I watch a lot of MSNBC's Lockup. There's only one way I know how to love. Brace yourself!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh Baby. .......


----------



## cakeboy (Feb 4, 2011)

A lap dance is better when the stripper is crying. /stoned


----------



## JulieD (Feb 4, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> I am a skinny FFA. Love me.



:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## meangreen (Feb 7, 2011)

Jackoblangada said:


> I'm with Dionysis...i love being climbed on by a smaller woman.



:bow:




HopeF said:


> i am still pretty skinny! looking for friends....:kiss2:



O hi


----------



## AsianXL (Feb 14, 2011)

coriander said:


> Hehe, thanks.
> 
> Well, I don't think the fact that I am attracted to all body types negates the fact that I like some fat guys, too.


Good to know. Didn't know girls like you existed in Vancouver. LOL


----------

